# MINIDREAMS MODEL LOT !



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Where My BIG MONEY BOYZ AT????????? Help tha Homie MiniDreams out!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

very nice cars.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 7 2008, 12:17 PM~9886385
> *1999 Chevy Caddy clipped 4x4 High Roller  Prpject !
> $35.00!  This  kit  still  needs  work !  The  interior  tub  will  need to  be cut up  to  make  a  4dr interior tub ! Hood  has  been  hinged !  And  body  is  ready  to paint !
> 
> ...


Dibbs!!!!! Pm me an address where to send the money order homie!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 7 2008, 12:38 PM~9886498
> *Dibbs!!!!! Pm me an address where to send the money order homie!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 7 2008, 10:38 AM~9886498
> *Dibbs!!!!! Pm me an address where to send the money order homie!!!
> *


DAMN! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey dave we still on that deal :biggrin: 

pm me bro


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 7 2008, 12:57 PM~9886656
> *hey dave we still on that deal  :biggrin:
> 
> pm me bro
> *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 7 2008, 01:05 PM~9886706
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 7 2008, 12:38 PM~9886498
> *DOC YOU SUCK!  :guns: :dunno:  :thumbsup: uffin:*


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 7 2008, 02:08 PM~9886723
> *DOC YOU SUCK!   :guns:  :dunno:    :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i got lucky this time! :biggrin: 

I usually miss out......


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 7 2008, 11:12 AM~9886748
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i got lucky this time! :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

anything else if not, i want the dually


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 7 2008, 01:08 PM~9886723
> *DOC YOU SUCK!   :guns:  :dunno:    :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


x2


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 7 2008, 01:56 PM~9886650
> *1990 Chevy 3500 Super Crew  Custom !
> $50.00 !  This  is  built  as  a  Curbside  But  is  well  detailed !
> 
> ...


this one


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Mini.if we buy them can we go to the shows and say we built them. :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for the replies fellas ! A few kits have already sold ! I am on the move to get more kits posted ! I will update whats sold later this evening !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

u sellin any kits bro


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

dam do i needa get a crate on a trailer to ship one here lol j/j hope thull sell witch they will there sweet ....i know your holding your best
hostiage thow.............


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 7 2008, 01:52 PM~9886997
> *1975 Caprice promo !
> $75.00 !  This  a  ture  Chevy  dealer  promo !  The  chorme  has  been  all replated !
> 
> ...


that one should be locked up in front.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Mini PM me with any unfinished projects primo!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Damn Mini, got some nice shit you putting up forsale! Wish I had the cash, I would buy some off of you. Need to handle my real car first..... G/L with your sells homie!!! Gonz


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*1969 Impala !*
$100.00 ! All plastic ! All hand paint ! very well detailed !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*1999 Toyota Crew Cab !*
$75.00 ! This comes as a curbside kit ! i added a little custom things ! It is well detailed !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dammmmmmmmmmmmm.you are on a selling mission. :0


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

TTT MINI...GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SELLS...CAN I SEE MORE PIC OF THE EVO..IM KINDA INTERESTED.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*2000 Honda Civic Hatch Back !*
$200.00 ! Totally custom ! VERY WELL DETAILED ! ALL HAND PAINT ! NO DECALS! Has won many awards and has been seen in Model Cars Magazine ! And Scale Auto !


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

MINI THAT CIVIC IS JAW DROPPING :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*1988 Ford F-150*
$65.00 ! This is a promo style build but is a must see in person! It is well detailed and has a set of very rare scale Nitros !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks guys ! I have a few pm's asking about the same car ! To be fair those that frist ask get frist dibs ! If they don't come good with payment then the second person will be asked next if they are still interrested in the kit !


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

witch one^^^


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

pm`d :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

All those that have been paid for or said they were sending Money orders have been updated ! It will say *PENDING PAYMENT ! *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*1964 Impala !*
$75.00 ! This was put up for auction but it didnt meet my asking price ! IF RAYSTRAY is still interrested in this kit he has Frist dibs ! He was the bid when it was up for auction !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*1995 Ford Ranger !*
$35.00 ! This is built from a snap kit 4x4 !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*1992 Dodge neon !*
$45.00 ! This is a Brookfeild promo that i redone ! Kit has won awards and has been Model Cars Mag, and Scale Auto ! 

























*1974 Caprice !*
$75.00 ! This is a promo ! all the chrome has been replated ! THIS NEEDS REBUILT ! Or just clean it up for your Promo collection ! I would rate this a 9 on the promo collector scale !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*1993 Honda Accord wagon !*
$40.00! This is a promo style kit ! It well detailed ! 


































*1999 Acura Integra !*
$50.00! This kit has been fully worked ! Very well detailed !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*1985 Honda City II!*
$50.00! This is a promo style kit but is very well detailed ! Kit has a few awards !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*2000 PT CRUISER 2DR CUSTOM !*
$50.00!This is a promo style kit built from a snap kit ! It is very well detailed !


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i'll take that ranger...


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Damn i want the blue civic sooo fuckin bad!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Feb 7 2008, 10:16 PM~9891388
> *i'll take that ranger...
> *


PM SENT !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 7 2008, 10:19 PM~9891426
> *Damn i want the blue civic sooo fuckin bad!!!!
> *


You can grab it up if you got the funds to pay with in a week !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn!!!! :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 7 2008, 10:27 PM~9891516
> *damn!!!!    :0  :0
> *



Bro save your money ! You got a real model you need to build ! You have been great buyer and trade over the past 2 yrs ! Plus i want to see that Delta dippin 3's and showing sparks !


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

damn if i had the money i would buy that accord wagon from ya


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

All PM's have been replied to !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*SOLD*</span>
$75.00 this is a fully detailed kit ! Has won many 1st place award !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

See anything you want !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*1970 Impala**SOLD*
$100.00! This is a fully detailed kit ! Has working front setup !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*1971 Cyclone ! MPC kit !*
$75.00! This is a fully detailed kit !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*1986 Ford Escort ! RARE REVELL KIT !*
$100.00! Kit is full detailed ! Has won 3 awards !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*1961 Impala 4dr ! VERY RARE PROMO !*
$100.00 ! This is a promo car that i cut up and detailed ! This build is all plastic and is very well detailed !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

1967 Impala ! MOTORIZED PROMO !
$75.00! This is a ture Chevy Dealer Promo from 1967 ! It has a working friction motor !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*1975 Caprice promo !**SOLD*
$75.00 ! This a ture Chevy dealer promo ! The chorme has been all replated !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*1964 Impala !*
$50.00 ! This is a promo still build ! No Motor , or chassie detail ! but is totally 100% all paint ! No DECALS !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok here are just a few very quick older builds ! I was learning to use Automotive Clear and my gel pens ! These are all well built but are more shelf models then contest models ! 

*1971 Satelite ! *
$20.00 ! Promo style ! no motor detail ! Closed hood ! 









*1986 Ford mustang SVO !*
$25.00! It has a motor but lacks detail ! The rest of the kit is well detailed !

















*1995 Ford Mustang Boss!*
$15.00! It is a promo style build no motor or chassie detail!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*1982 Datsun D-20 Pick up !*
$100.00! This is a very custom done up truck ! It is all paint NO DECALS ! Camper shell is all hand made as is the grill , and the close in bed box !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*2006 Ford Mustang GT !*
$100.00! This kit is a must to see in person ! It is loaded with detail and my pics suck ass ! If you know this kit your see all the work i have put into it !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*1969 Impala !*
$100.00 ! All plastic ! All hand paint ! very well detailed !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*1999 Toyota Crew Cab !**SOLD*
$75.00 ! This comes as a curbside kit ! i added a little custom things ! It is well detailed !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*2000 Honda Civic Hatch Back !*
$200.00 ! Totally custom ! VERY WELL DETAILED ! ALL HAND PAINT ! NO DECALS! Has won many awards and has been seen in Model Cars Magazine ! And Scale Auto !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*1988 Ford F-150*
$65.00 ! This is a promo style build but is a must see in person! It is well detailed and has a set of very rare scale Nitros !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*1964 Impala !*
$75.00 ! This was put up for auction but it didnt meet my asking price ! IF RAYSTRAY is still interrested in this kit he has Frist dibs ! He was the bid when it was up for auction !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*1992 Dodge neon !*
$45.00 ! This is a Brookfeild promo that i redone ! Kit has won awards and has been Model Cars Mag, and Scale Auto ! 

























*1974 Caprice !* *PENDING PAYMENT !*
$75.00 ! This is a promo ! all the chrome has been replated ! THIS NEEDS REBUILT ! Or just clean it up for your Promo collection ! I would rate this a 9 on the promo collector scale !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*1993 Honda Accord wagon !*
$40.00! This is a promo style kit ! It well detailed ! 


































*1999 Acura Integra !*
$50.00! This kit  has been fully worked ! Very well detailed !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*1985 Honda City II!*
$50.00! This is a promo style kit but is very well detailed ! Kit has a few awards !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*2000 PT CRUISER 2DR CUSTOM !*
$50.00!This is a promo style kit built from a snap kit ! It is very well detailed !


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

wat bout that 77 monte carlo in the background?????????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Feb 7 2008, 11:30 PM~9892166
> *wat bout that 77 monte carlo in the background?????????
> *


LONG GONE ! It was bought by BETO in 2006 !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 7 2008, 08:50 PM~9891765
> *2006 Ford  Mustang GT !
> $100.00!  This  kit  is  a  must  to see  in  person !  It  is  loaded  with  detail  and  my  pics  suck  ass ! If  you  know  this  kit  your  see  all  the  work  i  have  put  into it !
> 
> ...


I THOUGHT YOU SOLD THIS STANG.............. :angry: I WANTED IT ALONG TIME AGO.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 7 2008, 01:27 PM~9887703
> *2000 Honda Civic  Hatch Back !
> $200.00 !  Totally  custom  !  VERY  WELL  DETAILED ! ALL HAND PAINT ! NO  DECALS!  Has  won  many  awards  and  has  been  seen  in  Model Cars Magazine ! And  Scale  Auto !
> 
> ...


MAN, YOU TOLD ME YOU SOLD THIS ALSO................ :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

homies probably never paid up....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 8 2008, 12:07 AM~9892848
> *homies probably never paid up....
> *



not I says the white guy.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

BETO never know you were interested in the Stang ! 

The Blue civic was suppose to go to a guy in Cali named Edger Velazquez ! *spell check on the last name * for 300.00 ! He sent a $50.00 deposit in 05 and never sent anything else ! At the time you asked i was in good faith that that since he posted a deposit he would pay he rest ! It never happened ! After 2 and 1/2 yrs I think he decided not to get it ! LOL! So i posted up!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 8 2008, 01:29 AM~9892951
> *BETO  never  know  you  were interested  in the  Stang !
> 
> The Blue  civic  was  suppose  to  go  to a  guy  in  Cali  named  Edger Velazquez ! *spell check on the  last  name *  for  300.00 !  He  sent a  $50.00 deposit  in  05  and  never  sent  anything  else !  At  the time  you  asked  i  was  in  good  faith that  that    since  he  posted a  deposit  he  would  pay he  rest !  It  never  happened !  After  2 and  1/2 yrs  I  think  he  decided  not  to  get  it !  LOL!  So  i  posted  up!
> *


I havnt seen edgar is so long.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 7 2008, 10:29 AM~9886038
> *1964 GTO !
> $80.00 This  is  a  fully detailed  kit !
> 
> ...


this shit is sick homie.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Items have been updated ! Still alot to be had !


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 8 2008, 06:34 PM~9897292
> *Items    have  been  updated !  Still  alot  to  be  had  !
> *


like :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

payment sent for the 74 caprice promo


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Check out pages 4 and 5 ! You guys might see something you like or something that will give you an idea to do on your next build !


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

these pics do not do these models justice at all.. extremely detailed and well built..


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

if your homie decideds he dont want this...ill pick it up on your next day off..




> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 7 2008, 12:24 PM~9886427
> *1986 Elco LS !
> $75.00 !  This  kit  is  full detailed !
> 
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I would like to say thanks to you guys that said you wanted an item and have done sent off payments in a very nice time frame !


*JokerManN808
Dade County 
Sidetoside
Drniturs
ModelsIVLife *

*THANKS GUYS FOR BEING A MAN OF YOUR WORD AND NOT BULLSHITTING ME ON MY TIME OR ASKING PRICES!*

I would like to open'll say i told IBULDWHENIBLAZUM that i would hold his wanted kit for him even after i said if you can't pay with in a week ! 

And hope that those that say they were sending payment turly come throw cause i have had a few others asking about items i have on hold but haven't been paid for as of yet ! :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

This is an updated list of whats left! *Please don't bull shit me ! I know i am not the cheapest on here but with me you'll get your moneys worth ! *


*1964 Impala !*
$75.00 ! This was put up for auction but it didnt meet my asking price ! 









*1995 Ford Ranger !*
$35.00 ! This is built from a snap kit 4x4 ! 









b]1992 Dodge neon ![/b]
$45.00 ! This is a Brookfeild promo that i redone ! Kit has won awards and has been Model Cars Mag, and Scale Auto ! 









*1993 Honda Accord wagon !*
$40.00! This is a promo style kit ! It well detailed ! 









*1999 Acura Integra !*
$50.00! This kit has been fully worked ! Very well detailed ! 









*1985 Honda City II!*
$50.00! This is a promo style kit but is very well detailed ! Kit has a few awards ! 









*2000 PT CRUISER 2DR CUSTOM !*
$50.00!This is a promo style kit built from a snap kit ! It is very well detailed ! 









*1960 F-100 Custom !*
$75.00 Has no motor but hood is hinged to open and close ! 









*1971 Cyclone ! MPC kit !*
$75.00! This is a fully detailed kit ! 









*1986 Ford Escort ! RARE REVELL KIT !*
$100.00! Kit is full detailed ! Has won 3 awards ! 









*1961 Impala 4dr ! VERY RARE PROMO !*
$100.00 ! This is a promo car that i cut up and detailed ! This build is all plastic and is very well detailed ! 









1967 Impala ! MOTORIZED PROMO !
$75.00! This is a ture Chevy Dealer Promo from 1967 ! It has a working friction motor ! 









*1964 Impala !*
$50.00 ! This is a promo still build ! No Motor , or chassie detail ! but is totally 100% all paint ! No DECALS ! 









*1971 Satelite ! *
$20.00 ! Promo style ! no motor detail ! Closed hood ! 









*1986 Ford mustang SVO !*
$25.00! It has a motor but lacks detail ! The rest of the kit is well detailed !









*1982 Datsun D-20 Pick up !*
$100.00! This is a very custom done up truck ! It is all paint NO DECALS ! Camper shell is all hand made as is the grill , and the close in bed box ! 









*2006 Ford Mustang GT !*
$100.00! This kit is a must to see in person ! It is loaded with detail and my pics suck ass ! If you know this kit your see all the work i have put into it ! 









*1969 Impala !*
$100.00 ! All plastic ! All hand paint ! very well detailed ! 









*2000 Honda Civic Hatch Back !*
$200.00 ! Totally custom ! VERY WELL DETAILED ! ALL HAND PAINT ! NO DECALS! Has won many awards and has been seen in Model Cars Magazine ! And Scale Auto !









*1988 Ford F-150*
$65.00 ! This is a promo style build but is a must see in person! It is well detailed and has a set of very rare scale Nitros ! 









*AGAIN THANKS TO YOU GUYS THAT HAVE STEP UP AND SPENT YOUR HARD EARNED MONEY TO HELP ME OUT ! *


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

aye tnx homie im a man of my word you tha man mini ........... :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 13 2008, 10:07 PM~9937716
> *aye tnx homie im a man of my word you tha man mini ........... :thumbsup:
> *



Brother i belive every person should have atleast 1 chance to prove what they are worth ! You told me where you stood at the time you were asking for the kit and the says alot ! You could just said i want ! And when i ask where payment was you could have just made up story after story ! But you told me you would have it with in a reasonible time frame ! What more could a seller ask for when your frist reply is as honest as you were!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: well make that money mini cant wate for your next build to bulge my eyes out once agin lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

This is an updated list of whats left! *Please don't bull shit me ! 
I know i am not the cheapest on here but with me you'll get your moneys worth ! *
*1964 Impala !*
$75.00 ! This was put up for auction but it didnt meet my asking price ! 









*1995 Ford Ranger !*
$35.00 ! This is built from a snap kit 4x4 ! 









b]1992 Dodge neon ![/b]
$45.00 ! This is a Brookfeild promo that i redone ! Kit has won awards and has been Model Cars Mag, and Scale Auto ! 









*1993 Honda Accord wagon !*
$40.00! This is a promo style kit ! It well detailed ! 









*1999 Acura Integra !*
$50.00! This kit has been fully worked ! Very well detailed ! 









*1985 Honda City II!*
$50.00! This is a promo style kit but is very well detailed ! Kit has a few awards ! 









*2000 PT CRUISER 2DR CUSTOM !*
$50.00!This is a promo style kit built from a snap kit ! It is very well detailed ! 









*1960 F-100 Custom !*
$75.00 Has no motor but hood is hinged to open and close ! 









*1971 Cyclone ! MPC kit !*
$75.00! This is a fully detailed kit ! 









*1986 Ford Escort ! RARE REVELL KIT !*
$100.00! Kit is full detailed ! Has won 3 awards ! 









*1961 Impala 4dr ! VERY RARE PROMO !*
$100.00 ! This is a promo car that i cut up and detailed ! This build is all plastic and is very well detailed ! 









1967 Impala ! MOTORIZED PROMO !
$75.00! This is a ture Chevy Dealer Promo from 1967 ! It has a working friction motor ! 









*1964 Impala !*
$50.00 ! This is a promo still build ! No Motor , or chassie detail ! but is totally 100% all paint ! No DECALS ! 









*1971 Satelite ! *
$20.00 ! Promo style ! no motor detail ! Closed hood ! 









*1986 Ford mustang SVO !*
$25.00! It has a motor but lacks detail ! The rest of the kit is well detailed !









*1982 Datsun D-20 Pick up !*
$100.00! This is a very custom done up truck ! It is all paint NO DECALS ! Camper shell is all hand made as is the grill , and the close in bed box ! 









*2006 Ford Mustang GT !*
$100.00! This kit is a must to see in person ! It is loaded with detail and my pics suck ass ! If you know this kit your see all the work i have put into it ! 









*1969 Impala !*
$100.00 ! All plastic ! All hand paint ! very well detailed ! 









*2000 Honda Civic Hatch Back !*
$200.00 ! Totally custom ! VERY WELL DETAILED ! ALL HAND PAINT ! NO DECALS! Has won many awards and has been seen in Model Cars Magazine ! And Scale Auto !









*1988 Ford F-150*
$65.00 ! This is a promo style build but is a must see in person! It is well detailed and has a set of very rare scale Nitros ! 









*AGAIN THANKS TO YOU GUYS THAT HAVE STEP UP AND SPENT YOUR HARD EARNED MONEY TO HELP ME OUT ! *


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

I WANT MY 69 BACK........ :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 14 2008, 10:55 AM~9940970
> *I WANT MY 69 BACK........  :biggrin:
> *


$225.00 and its yours ! I'll even let you come by and pick it up so you wont have to pay for shippin !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

225 my ass it says 100 bucks up there...... :angry: must be the ''friends'' price..... :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 14 2008, 11:15 AM~9941120
> *225 my ass it says 100 bucks up there...... :angry: must be the ''friends'' price..... :angry:
> *



Your too new here ~ LOW POST COUNT and you have no feed back yet ! I got to protect my investment ! 


Try building up some feed back and your post count then i might lowwer the price to $224.50 !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 14 2008, 10:18 AM~9941143
> *Your  too  new  here  ~  LOW  POST  COUNT  and  you  have  no  feed  back yet ! I  got  to  protect  my  investment !
> Try  building  up  some feed back  and  your  post  count  then i  might  lowwer  the  price  to $224.50 !
> *


FUCK YOU MINI, YOU KNOW WHO I AM , I KNOW WHO YOU ARE, QUIT BEING A BITCH.......... DO YOU WANT TO SELL IT OR NOT?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 14 2008, 11:20 AM~9941155
> *FUCK YOU MINI, YOU KNOW WHO I AM , I KNOW WHO YOU ARE, QUIT BEING A BITCH.......... DO YOU WANT TO SELL IT OR NOT?
> *


I just called Grandmas number no answer ~ You got the grip today ! I'll be there in 20 min !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 14 2008, 12:18 PM~9941143
> *Your  too  new  here  ~  LOW  POST  COUNT  and  you  have  no  feed  back yet ! I  got  to  protect  my  investment !
> Try  building  up  some feed back  and  your  post  count  then i  might  lowwer  the  price  to $224.50 !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 14 2008, 10:23 AM~9941192
> *I  just  called    Grandmas  number  no  answer  ~  You  got  the  grip  today !  I'll  be  there  in  20 min !
> *


YOU DIDNT CALL FUCKER.......  I PICK UP MY CHECK AT 2 PM......


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

MINI WHAT UP WITH THE LS MONTE FULL SHOW????? HIT ME ON PM BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 14 2008, 11:32 AM~9941254
> *MINI WHAT UP WITH THE LS MONTE FULL SHOW????? HIT ME ON PM BRO... :biggrin:
> *


These guys dont want to see the price tag on the LS ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

This is an updated list of whats left! *Please don't bull shit me ! 
I know i am not the cheapest on here but with me you'll get your moneys worth ! *
*1964 Impala !*
$75.00 ! This was put up for auction but it didnt meet my asking price ! 









*1995 Ford Ranger !*
$35.00 ! This is built from a snap kit 4x4 ! 









b]1992 Dodge neon ![/b]
$45.00 ! This is a Brookfeild promo that i redone ! Kit has won awards and has been Model Cars Mag, and Scale Auto ! 









*1993 Honda Accord wagon !*
$40.00! This is a promo style kit ! It well detailed ! 









*1999 Acura Integra !*
$50.00! This kit has been fully worked ! Very well detailed ! 









*1985 Honda City II!*
$50.00! This is a promo style kit but is very well detailed ! Kit has a few awards ! 









*2000 PT CRUISER 2DR CUSTOM !*
$50.00!This is a promo style kit built from a snap kit ! It is very well detailed ! 









*1960 F-100 Custom !*
$75.00 Has no motor but hood is hinged to open and close ! 









*1971 Cyclone ! MPC kit !*
$75.00! This is a fully detailed kit ! 









*1986 Ford Escort ! RARE REVELL KIT !*
$100.00! Kit is full detailed ! Has won 3 awards ! 









*1961 Impala 4dr ! VERY RARE PROMO !*
$100.00 ! This is a promo car that i cut up and detailed ! This build is all plastic and is very well detailed ! 









1967 Impala ! MOTORIZED PROMO !
$75.00! This is a ture Chevy Dealer Promo from 1967 ! It has a working friction motor ! 









*1964 Impala !*
$50.00 ! This is a promo still build ! No Motor , or chassie detail ! but is totally 100% all paint ! No DECALS ! 









*1971 Satelite ! *
$20.00 ! Promo style ! no motor detail ! Closed hood ! 









*1986 Ford mustang SVO !*
$25.00! It has a motor but lacks detail ! The rest of the kit is well detailed !









*1982 Datsun D-20 Pick up !*
$100.00! This is a very custom done up truck ! It is all paint NO DECALS ! Camper shell is all hand made as is the grill , and the close in bed box ! 









*2006 Ford Mustang GT !*
$100.00! This kit is a must to see in person ! It is loaded with detail and my pics suck ass ! If you know this kit your see all the work i have put into it ! 









*1969 Impala !*
$100.00 ! All plastic ! All hand paint ! very well detailed ! 









*2000 Honda Civic Hatch Back !*
$200.00 ! Totally custom ! VERY WELL DETAILED ! ALL HAND PAINT ! NO DECALS! Has won many awards and has been seen in Model Cars Magazine ! And Scale Auto !









*1988 Ford F-150*
$65.00 ! This is a promo style build but is a must see in person! It is well detailed and has a set of very rare scale Nitros ! 









*AGAIN THANKS TO YOU GUYS THAT HAVE STEP UP AND SPENT YOUR HARD EARNED MONEY TO HELP ME OUT ! *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 14 2008, 11:25 AM~9941212
> *YOU DIDNT CALL FUCKER.......    I PICK UP MY CHECK AT 2 PM......
> *


Then when will be around ? i got to get some shit handled TODAY !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 14 2008, 10:40 AM~9941319
> *Then  when  will  be  around  ?  i got  to  get  some  shit  handled  TODAY !
> *


CALL ME PRICK , WE CAN MAKE DEAL......


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

HELP MINI OUT....SORRY I COULDNT SEND U THE MONEY..I HOPE U GOT MY PM...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Feb 15 2008, 03:42 AM~9947717
> *HELP MINI OUT....SORRY I COULDNT SEND U THE MONEY..I HOPE U GOT MY PM...
> *



Not a problem bro! You have been a good buyer from me before ! And i hope you find away to get your ride fixed !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*Ok here's some info for those that have paid for your kits ! *

*SIDETOSIDE ---- Frist class to Germany 6 to 8 days AIR MAIL
Custom's # LC916740358US

MODELSIVLIFE-- PRIORITY to Oxnard,Ca. 2 to 3 day
Confirmation # 0307 1790 0005 2551 2791

DRNITURS------ PRIORITY to Rahway,NJ 2 to 3 day 
Confirmation # 0307 1790 0005 2551 2807

DADE COUNTY- PRIORITY to Miami,FL 2 to 3 day
Confirmation # 0307 1790 0005 2551 2784*
Thanks guys ! And SIDETOSIDE ! I shipped the fasts way they offered bro ! Sorry ! 

And just a side note to anyone intrested in any of the kits left ! I PAY YOUR SHIPPING COST ! It cost me $18.40 to ship SIDETOSIDES package on a $100.00 kit ! And total cost to ship all four packages to the 4 of my buyers was $44.55 ! The posted price might look high but if you have shipped anything lately you'll know shipping an't cheap anymore !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

This is an updated list of whats left! *Please don't bull shit me ! 
I know i am not the cheapest on here but with me you'll get your moneys worth ! *
*1964 Impala !*
$75.00 ! This was put up for auction but it didnt meet my asking price ! 









*1995 Ford Ranger !*
$35.00 ! This is built from a snap kit 4x4 ! 









b]1992 Dodge neon ![/b]
$45.00 ! This is a Brookfeild promo that i redone ! Kit has won awards and has been Model Cars Mag, and Scale Auto ! 









*1993 Honda Accord wagon !*
$40.00! This is a promo style kit ! It well detailed ! 









*1999 Acura Integra !*
$50.00! This kit has been fully worked ! Very well detailed ! 









*1985 Honda City II!*
$50.00! This is a promo style kit but is very well detailed ! Kit has a few awards ! 









*2000 PT CRUISER 2DR CUSTOM !*
$50.00!This is a promo style kit built from a snap kit ! It is very well detailed ! 









*1960 F-100 Custom !*
$75.00 Has no motor but hood is hinged to open and close ! 









*1971 Cyclone ! MPC kit !*
$75.00! This is a fully detailed kit ! 









*1986 Ford Escort ! RARE REVELL KIT !*
$100.00! Kit is full detailed ! Has won 3 awards ! 









*1961 Impala 4dr ! VERY RARE PROMO !*
$100.00 ! This is a promo car that i cut up and detailed ! This build is all plastic and is very well detailed ! 









1967 Impala ! MOTORIZED PROMO !
$75.00! This is a ture Chevy Dealer Promo from 1967 ! It has a working friction motor ! 









*1964 Impala !*
$50.00 ! This is a promo still build ! No Motor , or chassie detail ! but is totally 100% all paint ! No DECALS ! 









*1971 Satelite ! *
$20.00 ! Promo style ! no motor detail ! Closed hood ! 









*1986 Ford mustang SVO !*
$25.00! It has a motor but lacks detail ! The rest of the kit is well detailed !









*1982 Datsun D-20 Pick up !*
$100.00! This is a very custom done up truck ! It is all paint NO DECALS ! Camper shell is all hand made as is the grill , and the close in bed box ! 









*2006 Ford Mustang GT !*
$100.00! This kit is a must to see in person ! It is loaded with detail and my pics suck ass ! If you know this kit your see all the work i have put into it ! 









*1969 Impala !*
$100.00 ! All plastic ! All hand paint ! very well detailed ! 









*2000 Honda Civic Hatch Back !*
$200.00 ! Totally custom ! VERY WELL DETAILED ! ALL HAND PAINT ! NO DECALS! Has won many awards and has been seen in Model Cars Magazine ! And Scale Auto !









*1988 Ford F-150*
$65.00 ! This is a promo style build but is a must see in person! It is well detailed and has a set of very rare scale Nitros ! 









*AGAIN THANKS TO YOU GUYS THAT HAVE STEP UP AND SPENT YOUR HARD EARNED MONEY TO HELP ME OUT ! *


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

To Tha Top for tha homie MINIDREAMS!!!!! Help tha brotha out n this time of need.

Hit me up later Mini.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

i will be picking this up soon.. lol



> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 14 2008, 11:34 AM~9941274
> *These  guys  dont  want  to  see  the  price  tag  on the  LS  !  LOL! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

ive seen lol^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!! GOT MY PACKAGE YESTURDAY AFTERNOON MINI. DAMN THIS FUCKER IS CLEAN!!!!!!!!!! VERY VERY SATISFIED. ANYONE WHO IS FORTUNATE ENOUGH TO GET AN OFFICAL "MINIDREAMS" PIECE IS GETTING A WORK OF ART!! I'LL POST PICS LATER OF WHAT I RECEIVED IN MY TOPIC.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:biggrin: Got my box yesterday


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus+Feb 17 2008, 12:51 PM~9963298-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

man i would have sold that thing along time ago fuck him


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 14 2008, 10:29 AM~9940721
> *This  is  an  updated  list  of  whats  left!  Please don't  bull shit  me !
> I  know  i  am  not the  cheapest  on  here  but  with  me  you'll  get    your  moneys  worth  !
> 1964 Impala !
> ...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 19 2008, 10:35 AM~9978660
> *Thanks  guys  i  hope  you  all  enjoy  !
> GOT PAYMENT RIGHT AWAY FROM LONNIE, NO FLAKING HERE. MAYBE PAYMENT GOT LOST. SHIT LIKE THAT HAPPENS ALL THE TIME. I WOULDN'T HAVE WASTED MY TIME RIPPING THE GUY. I WOULD JUST HAVE REPOSTED BACK UP FOR SALE.</span>*


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 7 2008, 02:01 PM~9887459
> *2006 Ford  Mustang GT !
> $100.00!  This  kit  is  a  must  to see  in  person !  It  is  loaded  with  detail  and  my  pics  suck  ass ! If  you  know  this  kit  your  see  all  the  work  i  have  put  into it !
> 
> ...


SOLD :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Ohh damn !!!! I was to slow ..... :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 20 2008, 02:01 PM~9987192
> *Ohh damn !!!!  I was to slow ..... :uh:
> *


Have you gotten the wagon yet ?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 20 2008, 12:21 AM~9984475
> *GOT PAYMENT RIGHT AWAY FROM LONNIE, NO FLAKING HERE. MAYBE PAYMENT GOT LOST. SHIT LIKE THAT HAPPENS ALL THE TIME. I WOULDN'T HAVE WASTED MY TIME RIPPING THE GUY. I WOULD JUST HAVE REPOSTED BACK UP FOR SALE.
> *


thanks beto mini i swent that mo out you should have already got it every body else got theres i dont know but dont sell my car that i sent a payment for


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Feb 20 2008, 05:12 PM~9988753
> *thanks beto mini i swent that mo out you should have already got it every body else got theres i dont know but dont sell my car that i sent a payment for
> *


 I have held on to this caprice several times already Lonnie ! Each time you say you want it i end up hearing stories ! 

Everyone else sent payment ! I shipped there kits ! They all have gotten there kits already and yet i still have nothing from you ! 

It's just funny to me that the only person i have been waiting on to pick something up that i was holding a kit for is the only one that says he sent payment but has had nothing show up !


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

i told you i sent payment i did i have no reason to lie i am lookin my ass off for the recipt i will find it and find out it it has been cashed but the day i sent every bodys mo out we got snowed in so give it another day


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Doc sent me a money order from NJ ! It was post marked the 11th ! I got it the 13th ! Ibuildwheniamblazed sent a cash 50.00 bill ! it was post marked the 17th i got it yesterday ! That was from NJ also ! Your not far from me even to be snowed end that a week and half has gone by and no payment ! 

Lonnie i would not single you out if it weren't for the history of this deal ! And i would not try and take you for 50.00 bucks when everyone else has spent way more !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

look i got 2 recipts here i payed for 3 im gonna call the # on the back so it has 2 be 1 of 2 numbers on the recipt i dont think you are trying to rip me mini i just want know where my money went i will let you know sorry for this shit but 50 bucks is alot when you dont have it to just dish out let you know soon


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

hey mini i called money gram which thats who i got the mo thru they said it has not been cashed so give it a little more time bro i promise you will get it pm me and i will give you the #s on the mos recipts and you can call your self so you dont think i am lieing to you


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 7 2008, 11:50 AM~9886194
> *1996 Impala  SS wagon !
> $50.00! All  plastic  work !
> 
> ...



WANT TO SAY THANK YOU TO BLAZEUM ! SENT PAYMENT AS PROMISED AND IN A TIMELY MANNER ! 


I SHIPPED YOUR WAGON TODAY ! HERE'S YOUR TRACKING #

*DELIVERY CONFIRMATION # 0307 1790 0005 2551 3125*

I SHIPPED PRIOTY 2-3 DAYS ! THANKS AGAIN !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

came home with me today :biggrin: , sorry bout that spat at the junkyard mini..... :cheesy: fuckiers should hae let me get those damn rims though.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 21 2008, 06:48 PM~9998360
> *came home with me today :biggrin:  , sorry bout that spat at the junkyard mini..... :cheesy: fuckiers should hae let me get those damn rims though.....
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! Little dude grabbed a golf club ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

This  is  an  updated  list  of  whats  left!  *Please don't  bull shit  me ! 
  I  know  i  am  not the  cheapest  on  here  but  with  me  you'll  get    your  moneys  worth  ! *
*1964 Impala !*
$75.00 !  This  was  put  up  for  auction  but  it  didnt  meet    my  asking  price ! 









*1995 Ford Ranger !*
$35.00 !  This  is  built  from  a  snap kit 4x4 ! 









b]1992 Dodge  neon  ![/b]
$45.00 !  This  is  a  Brookfeild  promo  that  i  redone !  Kit  has  won  awards  and  has  been    Model Cars Mag, and  Scale Auto ! 









*1993 Honda  Accord wagon !*
$40.00! This  is  a  promo style  kit  !  It  well  detailed !  









*1999 Acura Integra !*
$50.00!  This  kit    has  been  fully  worked !  Very  well  detailed ! 









*1985 Honda  City II!*
$50.00!  This  is  a  promo style  kit  but  is  very  well  detailed !  Kit  has  a  few  awards ! 









*2000 PT  CRUISER  2DR CUSTOM !*
$50.00!This is  a  promo  style  kit  built  from  a  snap  kit  !  It  is  very  well  detailed ! 









*1960 F-100 Custom !*
$75.00 Has  no motor  but  hood  is  hinged  to  open  and  close  ! 









*1971 Cyclone ! MPC kit !*
$75.00! This is a fully  detailed  kit ! 









*1986 Ford Escort !  RARE REVELL KIT !*
$100.00! Kit  is  full detailed !  Has  won  3  awards ! 









*1961 Impala 4dr !  VERY  RARE  PROMO !*
$100.00 !  This  is  a  promo  car  that  i  cut  up  and  detailed !  This  build  is  all  plastic  and  is  very  well  detailed ! 









1967 Impala ! MOTORIZED PROMO !
$75.00!  This  is  a  ture  Chevy  Dealer Promo  from  1967 !  It  has a  working  friction motor ! 









*1964 Impala !*
$50.00 !  This  is  a  promo  still  build !  No  Motor , or  chassie  detail !  but  is  totally  100% all  paint !  No  DECALS ! 









*1971 Satelite ! *
$20.00 !  Promo style !  no  motor  detail !  Closed  hood ! 









*1986 Ford mustang SVO !*
$25.00! It  has  a  motor    but  lacks  detail !  The  rest  of the  kit is  well  detailed !









*1982 Datsun D-20 Pick up !*
$100.00! This  is  a  very  custom  done  up  truck !  It  is  all  paint  NO  DECALS ! Camper  shell is  all  hand  made  as  is  the  grill , and  the  close  in  bed  box ! 









*2000 Honda Civic  Hatch Back !*
$200.00 !  Totally  custom  !  VERY  WELL  DETAILED ! ALL HAND PAINT ! NO  DECALS!  Has  won  many  awards  and  has  been  seen  in  Model Cars Magazine ! And  Scale  Auto !









*1988 Ford F-150*
$65.00 !  This  is  a  promo style  build  but is  a  must  see  in person!  It  is  well  detailed  and  has  a  set  of  very  rare  scale  Nitros ! 









*AGAIN  THANKS  TO  YOU  GUYS  THAT  HAVE  STEP  UP  AND  SPENT  YOUR  HARD  EARNED  MONEY  TO  HELP  ME  OUT !  *


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

mini i just put some flow in the bank ill just pay with paypal when the mo gets there please send it back they said it still has not been cashed im tired of fking with them and im sure you are to so please have dnitros pm me please and sorry for the fucked up mail


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Feb 21 2008, 08:36 PM~9999523
> *mini i just put some flow in the bank ill just pay with paypal when the mo gets there please send it back they said it still has not been cashed im tired of fking with them and im sure you are to so please have dnitros pm me please and sorry for the fucked up mail
> *



Sounds good LONNIE ! And with pay pal you should have no problems ! 

When doc does my money order from his account it takes about 2 days to get ! But once he says your paypment has cleared i will ship it ! He responds very quick ! 


*AND I WILL RETURN THE MONEY ORDER IF IT EVER SHOWS UP ! *


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 21 2008, 05:44 PM~9998305
> *WANT  TO  SAY    THANK YOU  TO  BLAZEUM !  SENT  PAYMENT  AS  PROMISED  AND  IN  A  TIMELY  MANNER  !
> I  SHIPPED  YOUR  WAGON  TODAY  !  HERE'S  YOUR  TRACKING  #
> 
> ...




no prob big homie   i hope to do business again sometime !


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 20 2008, 04:39 PM~9989064
> *Doc    sent  me  a  money  order  from  NJ  !  It  was  post  marked  the  11th  !  I  got  it  the  13th  !  Ibuildwheniamblazed  sent  a  cash  50.00 bill !  it  was  post  marked  the  17th i  got it  yesterday !  That  was  from  NJ  also !  Your  not  far    from  me    even  to  be  snowed  end  that  a  week  and  half  has  gone  by  and  no payment !
> 
> Lonnie  i  would  not  single  you  out  if  it  weren't  for  the  history  of  this  deal  !  And  i  would  not  try  and  take  you  for  50.00  bucks  when  everyone  else  has  spent  way  more !
> *



lol:uh: um i hope you sent the package to ny lol you said ^^^ there i was from nj also ..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

best of luck mini.....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 21 2008, 07:41 PM~9999581
> *Sounds  good  LONNIE  !  And  with  pay  pal  you  should  have  no  problems !
> 
> When  doc  does  my  money  order  from  his  account  it  takes  about  2  days  to  get  !  But  once  he  says  your  paypment  has  cleared  i  will  ship  it  !  He  responds  very  quick  !
> ...


payment sent thru paypal


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Feb 22 2008, 10:31 AM~10003892
> *payment sent thru paypal
> *


*THANK YOU ! PLEASE PM ME YOUR ADDY I WILL SHIP TODAY ! *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey fool's ! here's your conformation number's 




*Lonnie 

Confirmation # 0307 1790 0005 2551 2739 

PRIOTY 2-3 DAYS !*

*Mademan 

Custom's CP668654965US

SHIPPED AS FAST AS I COULD ! 5-6 DAYS SORRY ! THAT WAS FAST UNLESS IT WAS OVER NIGHT MAIL FOR 45.39 !*


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

^ no prob homie! just cant wait to get it into my display case!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

I GOT MY IMPLA WAGON TODAY MINI THIS IS PURE PROFFESSION A WORK OF ART ((((100 %:wow))) :thumbsup: HOMIE


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 20 2008, 04:23 PM~9988878
> *I  have  held  on to  this  caprice  several  times  already  Lonnie  !  Each  time  you say  you  want  it  i  end  up  hearing  stories !
> 
> Everyone else  sent  payment  !  I  shipped  there  kits  !  They  all  have  gotten  there  kits  already  and  yet  i  still  have  nothing  from  you  !
> ...


i just want to say i found my mo recipt and guess what this fucker mini cashed my mo on feb 14 contacted money gram homie wont by nothing from you again you fkin flake i will get my money back :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Feb 25 2008, 01:06 PM~10025285
> *i just want to say i found my mo recipt and guess what this fucker mini cashed my mo on feb 14 contacted money gram homie wont by nothing from you again you fkin flake i will get my money back :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


How is it that you think i cashed your money fool ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie+Feb 25 2008, 01:06 PM~10025285-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You the only fool on here that i have a problem dealing with Lonnie ! Everyone else has gotten what they paid for ! Why is it that you think i would single you out over any others !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Feb 20 2008, 05:01 PM~9989274
> *hey mini i called money gram which thats who i got the mo thru they said it has not been cashed so give it a little more time bro i promise you will get it pm me and i will give you the #s on the mos recipts and you can call your self so you dont think i am lieing to you
> *


this was on the 20th , now you say it was cashed on the 14th..... :angry: i smell bullshit lonnie.....


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

why because i told you i lost my recipt thats why and then you never got wtf homie money is hard to come by i even sent payment with paypal so now you have $100 instead of $ 50 and like i said i contacted money gram and they said it was cashed by you on feb14 so do the math i tryed to help you out and you fked me over as soon as money gram sends my copy of your signiture on the mo im gonna post it up on lil so everyone can see im not the rip off


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*PLEASE ANYONE THAT HAS BOUGHT FROM ON HERE AT ANYTIME OR TRADED WITH PLEASE RESPOND LETTING OTHERS KNOW THAT I DUE DO GOOD BUSINESS ! *


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 25 2008, 12:23 PM~10025440
> *this was on the 20th , now you say it was cashed on the 14th..... :angry: i smell bullshit lonnie.....
> *


mind your own buisness


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Feb 25 2008, 12:27 PM~10025498
> *mind your own buisness
> *


SORRY DUDE I DONT SEE DAVID DOING THAT TO YOU ,HELL HE EVEN LETS ME OWE HIM FROM TIME TO TIME. I CALL IT HOW I SEE IT , DAVES ALWAYS DONE GOOD BUSINESS AND MANY HERE CAN VOUCH FOR THAT. MAYBE YOUR MONEY ORDER WAS STOLEN THAT SHIT DOES HAPPEN. NOW ON THE 20TH YOU SAID THAT IT HADNT BEEN CASHED WHEN YOU CALLED, SO YOU SENT PAYPAL , NOW YOU SAY IT WAS CASHED ON THE 14TH , MONEYGRAM WOULD HAVE TOLD YOU THAT ON THE 20TH WHEN YOU CALLED , NOT TODAY. SOUNDS LIKE YOU ARE DOUBLE DIPPING HOMIE.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

im agreeing with fade bro it sounds like ur B S ing us bro


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Feb 25 2008, 01:06 PM~10025285
> *i just want to say i found my mo recipt and guess what this fucker mini cashed my mo on feb 14 contacted money gram homie wont by nothing from you again you fkin flake i will get my money back :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



Well i just got in touch with the post service and this is what it told me !



Label/Receipt Number: 0307 1790 0005 2551 2739
Status: Arrival at Unit

Your item arrived at 6:58 AM on February 25, 2008 in LOUISVILLE, KY 40203. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.


Sound like you waited to get the caprice then wanted to start trouble on here ! 

If i was in this to rob mother fuckers i would have been like 3 wheelin and kept everything ! I have shipped out over $1000.00 worth of shit this last 2 week Lonnie ! But it seems i just couldn't make it with out robbing you for 50 huh !


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 25 2008, 12:33 PM~10025554
> *SORRY DUDE I DONT SEE DAVID DOING THAT TO YOU ,HELL HE EVEN LETS ME OWE HIM FROM TIME TO TIME. I CALL IT HOW I SEE IT , DAVES ALWAYS DONE GOOD BUSINESS AND MANY HERE CAN VOUCH FOR THAT. MAYBE YOUR MONEY ORDER WAS STOLEN THAT SHIT DOES HAPPEN. NOW ON THE 20TH YOU SAID THAT IT HADNT BEEN CASHED WHEN YOU CALLED, SO YOU SENT PAYPAL , NOW YOU SAY IT WAS CASHED ON THE 14TH , MONEYGRAM WOULD HAVE TOLD YOU THAT ON THE 20TH WHEN YOU CALLED , NOT TODAY. SOUNDS LIKE YOU ARE DOUBLE DIPPING HOMIE.
> *


its all good as soon as i get a copy of my mo with his sighned named then you wont be so quick to step up for his sht homie besides you dont know build some feed back before you speek on anyone elses behalf


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo man you must live to start shit bro 
he did a post of the stuff u ordered read it then talk


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Feb 25 2008, 12:40 PM~10025625
> *its all good as soon as i get a copy of my mo with his sighned named then you wont be so quick to step up for his sht homie besides you dont know build some feed back before you speek on anyone elses behalf
> *


I HAVE FEEDBACK LONNIE , I AM REVEREND HEARSE. I CAN SPEAK UP FOR MY FRIENDS.....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 25 2008, 12:43 PM~10025652
> *I HAVE FEEDBACK LONNIE , I AM REVEREND HEARSE. I CAN SPEAK UP FOR MY FRIENDS.....
> *


damn bro u got served homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 25 2008, 01:43 PM~10025652
> *I HAVE FEEDBACK LONNIE , I AM REVEREND HEARSE.<span style='color:blue'>WOW BRO WHO EVER SAID WE WERE FRIENDS ! *


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

hey lonnie homie some advice is to just stop talkin right now homie. mini has done business on here for a long time and i have seen nothin but good things bout his business. if anything mini hooks people up not fuck them on shit homie. sorry but just lettin you kno dawg.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i got my impala from mini 2 days ago i payed $50 (((no money lost here)))












thanks mini its top notch   :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 25 2008, 12:36 PM~10025577
> *Well  i  just    got    in touch  with  the  post  service  and  this  is  what  it  told  me  !
> Label/Receipt Number: 0307 1790 0005 2551 2739
> Status: Arrival at Unit
> ...


mini i havnt even got it yet the hasnt ran whats funny is every body got there mos but you like i said i will post the mo up so every body can see im not gonna fight with you anymore i will shut up untill that copy i requested comes back


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 25 2008, 12:35 PM~10025572
> *im agreeing with fade bro it sounds like ur B S ing us bro
> *


and like i told him mind your own buisness so[kick rocks] this is between me and mini and he shouldent even asked people to back him whos got mine read under my under name solo


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thats all good and dandy 
dont bring ur mood swings my way 
i get that enough from my girl homie
im agreeing due to the dates u stated in smeels,looks,and sounds like bullshit homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Feb 25 2008, 01:52 PM~10025752
> *and like i told him mind your own buisness so[kick rocks] this is between me and mini and he shouldent even asked people to back him whos got mine read under my under name solo
> *


I don't need anyone to back me up ! I just want to see that people that paid for something haven gotten what they paid for ! 


Besides Sidetoside and Mademan everything that has been paid in full has been shipped ! Side and Made live out side the US and there packages take longer to get to them !


Kustom builder Has paid for 1 and i am waiting payment for his other kit so i can ship both cars at once ! 


Modeltech i just got his money order today so his will ship tommrow after i get off work ! 

Problems like this is why i like to post everyones tracking numbers in public so that the buyer and anone that has not done a deal with me can see that i am stright up and not in this to be out there ganking fools over !


----------



## STUNNABOI (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 7 2008, 03:38 PM~9887284
> *Ok  here  are  just  a  few  very  quick  older  builds ! I  was  learning  to  use Automotive  Clear  and  my  gel pens !  These  are  all  well  built  but  are  more  shelf  models  then  contest  models !
> 
> 1971 Satelite !
> ...


do you still have the svo??? illl see if i can come up wiht the 25bucks for it


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Feb 25 2008, 12:52 PM~10025752
> *and like i told him mind your own buisness so[kick rocks] this is between me and mini and he shouldent even asked people to back him whos got mine read under my under name solo
> *


not to disrespect anyone here, but if this is between you and mini, why is here for the public to see? PM the guy and i am possitive you can get this resolved without your name and rep being damaged! Cause right now Lonnie, thats all you are doing! Mini HAS been here and done buis way longer than you! And has damn good feedback and is friends with most everyone here!( reverend herese aside  )

j/k herse! hehe. had to sorry!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 25 2008, 02:00 PM~10026284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


na thats you


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

got that car but no wheels now thats fked up


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

((lonnie)) all 

lmao no wheels :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

sup dave... i will have time tomorrow to meet up.. what u got left? get at me on yahoo


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

sup dave... i will have time tomorrow to meet up.. what u got left? get at me on yahoo


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ANY CADI'S FOR MINI??? GANGSTER BLUES MAYBE


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Feb 25 2008, 09:42 PM~10030931
> *ANY CADI'S FOR MINI??? GANGSTER BLUES MAYBE
> *


I OWN "GANGSTER BLUES" NOW!!!!!!!!!!!..LOL.

WELL I GOT MY KIT FROM MINI VERY VERY QUICK!!!!!!!! NO COMPLAINTS HERE AND A DAMN GOOD LOOKING PIECE!!!! THANKS MINI AND I'M SENDING THAT EXTRA WE TALKED ABOUT!!! I DIDN'T FORGET. :biggrin:


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Feb 25 2008, 01:33 PM~10026536
> *got that car but no wheels now thats fked up
> *


 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 25 2008, 12:26 PM~10025488
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>CO SIGNED!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

mini's tha man


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 25 2008, 12:26 PM~10025488
> *PLEASE  ANYONE  THAT HAS  BOUGHT  FROM  ON  HERE  AT  ANYTIME  OR  TRADED WITH    PLEASE  RESPOND LETTING  OTHERS  KNOW  THAT  I  DUE  DO  GOOD  BUSINESS  !
> *


Delt with Mini a few times already, no complaints what so ever.


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Well ive only had good deals with lonnie. he bought a 63 impala a few weeks ago from me and now he bought some wires. Im just waiting for the money for the wires and then it will all get sent out to him.

Not to barge into this topic but sofar lonnies been ok with me...


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

David is the Best !!! He have send me so a Great Model !
Its really awesome nice and Detailed Work on it ! 
Whant make Buiseness everytime with hin ! Really really Cool Guy !


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 25 2008, 11:47 PM~10031572
> *CO SIGNED!!!
> matter of fact I have had one (almost) bad encounter on here at LIL.  And that was with lonnie.        sorry to say.
> *


x2, and x2.

David has went above and beyond for me more than once.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

I have noooo problems with Mini cool cat in my book


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

To the MUFUGGIN TOP!! for the homie Minidreams!!
got my package in the mail today, opened it up , and about shit myself.

let the pics fo the talkin! i will take some better ones later, with a good light setup.


















thanks David, for the oportunity to own one of your amazing creations!


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

sup dave, i want to buy the two 64 impalas and probaly the dodge neon.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

sup dave, i want to buy the two 64 impalas and probaly the dodge neon.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

sup dave, i want to buy the two 64 impalas and probaly the dodge neon.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

sup dave, i want to buy the two 64 impalas and probaly the dodge neon.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 28 2008, 12:26 PM~10050294
> *To the MUFUGGIN TOP!! for the homie Minidreams!!
> got my package in the mail today, opened it up , and about shit myself.
> 
> ...


Dand that made it pretty quick ! They said it could be 2 weeks due to customs!

I hope you enjoy it ! It was a blast to build ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*Thanks Modeltech ! 

Your package was shipped today priorty mail 

Your confirmation # is !

0307 1790 0005 2551 7529*


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 28 2008, 01:47 PM~10051314
> *Thanks Modeltech  !
> 
> Your  package  was  shipped  today    priorty  mail
> ...



hacked into and re-directed to my house. :biggrin: 


JK bump for mini man.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 29 2008, 12:09 AM~10055665
> *hacked into and re-directed to my house.    :biggrin:
> JK  bump for mini man.
> *






you wish!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

sup dave... thanks for the models. as always there great... I've spend way to much already. lol... but im sure ill end up getting more.. lol. ill get pics up as soon as I find my camera...


----------



## droppedlowburban (Mar 2, 2008)

did u still got that stretched out dulley forsale ????


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

Nope i got it.. 




> _Originally posted by droppedlowburban_@Mar 2 2008, 04:40 PM~10071258
> *did u still got that stretched out dulley forsale ????
> *


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

anything else for sale bro ..............


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 3 2008, 03:42 PM~10327201
> *anything else for sale bro ..............
> *


his ass? :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whats left big homie?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Whats left Mini?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

he's back to building


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

i pretty much cleaned him out.. its nice to have them in my collection.. but was more about helping a homie with what he needed




> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 13 2008, 11:05 PM~10409360
> *Whats left Mini?
> *


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

1982 Datsun D-20 Pick up !
$100.00! This is a very custom done up truck ! It is all paint NO DECALS ! Camper shell is all hand made as is the grill , and the close in bed box ! 
or this one


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

MINI IS A GOOD TRADER AND SELLER.... HES PROBIBLY ONE OF THE MOST LEGIT PEOPLE ON HERE PRODUCTS AND ADVICE....


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

got any better pics of the accord im interested, love the datsun & the honda civic but 100& 200 are out my $ range for things that will sit on my shelf.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

mini is a awesome trader fast shipper....thought i would help your out homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*AS OF RIGHT NOW EVERY THING HAS SOLD ! *

sorry for t he useless bump LIL i didn't intend to have this bumped unless i had something new to sale ,but as of righ now i am not selling anything ! 

When i decide to make some room i will bump this topic with pic's and prices ! Thanks MINI !


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 18 2008, 06:34 PM~11904759
> *1982 Datsun D-20 Pick up !
> $100.00! This is a very custom done up truck ! It is all paint NO DECALS ! Camper shell is all hand made as is the grill , and the close in bed box !
> or this one
> *


u offering to buy?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok i put up a wanted list in the wanted adds hope to trade off some shit for shit i need ! I had another pm saying he went to his local hobby shop and picked up what i had asked , BUT I'M BROKE AS A JOKE PREPAIRING FOR THE TWIN'S COMING ! I feel bad that i had someone miss understand what i had planned and i dont want him to be stuck with the kits and out the money spent ! 

I went and dug some shit up to post for sale ! Will also consider trades but looking for the green stuff to repay my freind for lookin out and getting some of the kits i had put up in the wanted ad's ! 

Enough talk here's whats up to sale ! 

*$20.00 Shipped * *pending !*</span>

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/FOR%20SALE/101_3255.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/FOR%20SALE/101_3256.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


<span style=\'colorurple\'>*$150.00 custom built 1 of a kind !*


























It is 1/25th scale not the bid 1/12th ! 80% all free hand built ! 











Again i am looking for cash , but will except trade's and as always your shipping , confrimation is already in the asking price !


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 14 2009, 12:30 AM~12699298
> *Ok  i  put  up  a  wanted  list    in  the  wanted  adds  hope to  trade  off  some  shit  for  shit  i  need  !  I  had  another  pm    saying  he  went  to  his  local  hobby  shop  and  picked  up  what  i  had  asked  ,  BUT  I'M  BROKE  AS  A  JOKE  PREPAIRING  FOR THE  TWIN'S  COMING  !  I  feel  bad that  i  had  someone  miss understand  what  i  had  planned  and  i  dont  want  him  to  be  stuck  with  the  kits  and  out  the  money  spent  !
> 
> I went  and  dug  some  shit  up  to  post  for  sale  !  Will  also  consider  trades  but  looking  for the green stuff  to  repay  my  freind  for  lookin out  and  getting  some of the  kits  i  had  put  up in  the  wanted  ad's !
> ...


I'll take that VAN. PM me.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I want the ambulance shit, but im flat ass broke.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 14 2009, 02:55 AM~12699430
> *I want the ambulance shit, but im flat ass broke.
> *


*SORRY SOLD ALREADY SOLD MADE !*


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll take the Hearses.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Jan 14 2009, 03:05 AM~12699473
> *I'll take the Hearses.
> *


*YOU GOT ! Pm addy and its in the mail tommrow ! *


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

a mini u got a 701/2 z/28?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 14 2009, 03:13 AM~12699506
> *a mini u got a 701/2 z/28?
> *


IF ITS NOT POSTED THEN ITS NOT FOR SALE ! And no Camero's ! 



*
DEAL'S PENDING ON THESE ! *
*$20.00 Shipped *


















*$50.00 shipped*


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:yes: or :no: tell me to start digging.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 14 2009, 03:21 AM~12699531
> *:yes: or :no: tell me to start digging.....
> *


Start digging mother fucker ! Don't see i posted up that the deal is pending ! Shit ! READING IS YOUR FREIND !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*LINC GOT THE 70 WILD CAT !

85 BIARITTZ GOT THE JOHAN STUFF !

LB 808 WORKING A TRADE DEAL FOR THE D 100 RESIN PENDING!

YOUCANTFADEME * HEARSE DRIVER * OFFERED A TRADE ON THE ROAD RUNNER PENDING !*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NOT FEELING THIS LIMO !










I STAYED UP AND IT IS NOW READY FOR PRIMER ! THE INTERIOR IS DONE ! ITS NOT CORRECTED BY ANY MEANS BUT WILL DETAIL OUT NICE ! IT WILL COME WITH STOCK FRONT AND REAR END'S AND THE DONK EXTRAS ! I GOT THE CAMERA CHARGING WILL GET PICS AND POSTED UP IF INTERESTED! FAIR CASH OFFER OR OTHER KITS ! ALL THE HARD SHIT IS DONE , IT ONLY NEEDS PAINTED AND BUILT AT THIS POINT AND WILL BE IN PRIMER BEFORE IT SHIPS ! 

NOT AN AUCTION ! SHOT ME YOUR BEST OFFER CASH /TRADE OR BOTH TOGETHER ! I'M NOT STUPID NOR AM I LOOKING TO ROB ANYONE EITHER ! IF YOUR FAIR I'M FAIR !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 16 2009, 03:12 AM~12721003
> *NOT  FEELING  THIS  LIMO  !
> 
> 
> ...


FACK why do I gotta be broke as hell right now!!!!!


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

figures im broke when u finaly put the chopper up for sale..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan+Jan 16 2009, 09:12 AM~12721461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 16 2009, 04:12 AM~12721003
> *NOT  FEELING  THIS  LIMO  !
> 
> 
> ...



had a few pm's asking about this ! its still up for sale best offer so far was $20 in food credit , 40 packs of cool aid, and pre paid bus pass but i told Hearse Driver i'll pass ! SO its still up for sale !


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

ill go 40 in food and the rest.. lol come on pep buy this


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 16 2009, 04:12 AM~12721003
> *NOT  FEELING  THIS  LIMO  !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*********** I GOT 2 JAWBREAKERS & A PEACE PIPE...


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i have 4 jawbreackers and 2 peaces of pie


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

HOW MUCH


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

50.00is my offer


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jan 16 2009, 06:18 PM~12726528
> *50.00is my offer
> *


add another 100.00 son


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

should be sold!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 16 2009, 07:27 PM~12727050
> *should be sold!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 16 2009, 07:27 PM~12727050
> *should be sold!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 16 2009, 05:27 PM~12727050
> *should be sold!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: OR :thumbsdown:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I LOVE IT ! :wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LIMO HAS A DEAL PENDING WITH MODELTEC










*$20.00 Shipped * *pending !* WORKING A TRADE WITH HEARSE UNSURE IF DEAL IS GOING DOWN !


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 16 2009, 10:12 PM~12728122
> *LIMO HAS  A  DEAL  PENDING  WITH  MODELTEC
> 
> 
> ...



Haven't heard anything back on the trade with LB or Hearse Driver yet ! 

But i decided since my LIMO looks like shit and isn't worth the asking price I'll just keep it


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I thought Modeltech was going to buy the limo?


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

if deal falls through let me know on this one. I have a red wagon kit I can use to complete this

*$20.00 Shipped * *pending!* WITH LB 808 











damn forgot you dont do paypal. money order would take to long for me to ship.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 20 2009, 03:35 PM~12761563
> *I thought Modeltech was going to buy the limo?
> *


HE WAS TALKED OUT OF BUYING IT ! :angry: SAID IT WOULD NEED ALOT OF WORK TO MAKE IT CORRECT AND HE WASN'T INTRESTED IN IT ANYMORE !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

LIMO LOOKING GREAT MINI


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

what u want for the limo?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Jan 23 2009, 10:10 AM~12791860
> *what u want for the limo?
> *


x2 it would go good with my caprice limo....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*LIMO traded ! :biggrin: *


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

dam 2 bills :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nice sale mini congrats on the 2 yards.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*GOING TO DO SOME CLEANING TONIGHT ! BIG SALE COMING SOON ! *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

hno: hno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

PHOTOBUCKET IS ACTING UP! TRING UP LOAD SEVERAL PICS AND IT KEEPS GETTING STUCK !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*AS WHIT EVERY SALE OR AUCTION I HAVE THE PRICE I PUT ON MY ITEMS ARE SHIPPING INCLUDED ! PLEASE DO NOT OFFER LESS THEN WHAT I POST ! *</span>


*$50.00 * MPC OG ISSIUE !

















*$30.00* MPC OG ISSIUE FROM 75 RELEASE OF KIT ! 

































































*$75.00* AMT OG ISSIUE FRICTION PROMO FROM 68 VERY HARD TO FIND ! HAS DAMAGE BUT SAVE ABLE DONOR KIT FOR WINDOWS! BRAND NEW CHROME BUMPERS FROM MODELHAUS !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*$12.00 EACH*BOUNS SUPPLY 

















*$12.00*STARTED COMPLETE , HAS A BROKEN WINDSHELD !

























*$12.00* MISSING WHEELS ! 

















*$15.00*STARTED COMPLETE !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*$15.00 *STARTED BY SIDE TO SIDE NEED WORK ! GOOD CHROME ,RED TAILLIGHTS, GOOD WINDOWS ! WILL MAKE A GREAT PARTS KIT OR WILD CUSTOM ! 

























*$20.00*REAR FIN BROKE, NO RED TAILLIGHTS 

































*$75.00* COMPLETE BUT OPENED ! 

















*$15.00*COMPLETE BUT OPENED !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*$20.00* COMPLETE BUT OPENED !

















*$50.00* MPC OG KIT HAS AN ADDED STOCK GRILL ! KIT ONLY COME WITH A CUSTOM ! COMPLETE KIT BUT OPENED ,STARTED !

































*$40.00*AMT OG KIT OPENED BUT COMPLETE !

















*$35.00* BUILT OUT OF BOX ! 7YRS OLD STILL LOOK'S FRESH !


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

pm sent on the mustang !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Does the cutlass come with the section of roof that was copped out?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*$17.00*SOME WHAT HARD TO FIND BOX OF CHEVY LUV TRUCK PARTS ! ENOUGH TO BUILD 1 COMPLETE TRUCK ! SHELL HAS REAR DOOR GLASS ! 

























<span style='color:green'>*AGAIN MY CASH WANTED PRICE IS POSTED AND THEY INCLUDE SHIPPING FEES ! BUT I AM ALSO OPENED TO PRICE RANGED TRADES ! DONT OFFER A $10.00 TRADE FOR A $50.00 ASKING ITEM! I BELIVE I'M MORE THAN FAIR WITH THE ASKING PRICE THAT INCLUDES SHIPPING ! *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum+Feb 6 2009, 03:17 AM~12923083-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO ! I GOT IT JUST HOW IT IS PICTURED ! I WAS GOING TO ADD A 77 MONTE ROOF AND INTERIOR TO IT BUT WHEN ME AND BETO HAD A FALLING OUT I NEVER ENDED UP GET A PARTS MONTE FOR THE OVER HAUL ! :angry: I GUESS THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN I RUN MY BREAVER CLEANER !


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

VERY SWEET BUILDS BRO!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

pmed on luv truck and cutty


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 6 2009, 02:06 AM~12923066
> *$20.00REAR  FIN BROKE, NO  RED  TAILLIGHTS
> 
> 
> ...


david, ill take this, hang onto it and well deal afte im done work today


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 7 2008, 12:56 PM~9886650
> *1990 Chevy 3500 Super Crew  Custom !
> $50.00 !  This  is  built  as  a  Curbside  But  is  well  detailed !
> 
> ...




say homie..can you tell me how to do this paintjob?


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 6 2009, 01:12 AM~12923074
> *$20.00 COMPLETE  BUT  OPENED !
> 
> 
> ...


NOW I KNOW HOW THE GAME IS PLAYED, GOOD PRICE ON THE STANG.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Feb 6 2009, 10:28 AM~12924101
> *NOW I KNOW HOW THE GAME IS PLAYED, GOOD PRICE ON THE STANG.
> *


VAL ITS ALL ABOUT THE DEAL ! I TOSSED OUT A PRICE TO SEE WHERE YOU WOULD COME BACK AT ! ASK ANYONE THAT DEALS WITH ME ! 

IF YOU COME BACK AT ME WITH AN OFFER THATS FAIR THEN IT WOULD BE ALL GOOD ! INSTEAD YOU OFFERED ITEMS THAT WEREN'T WHAT WE TALKED ABOUT ON THE PHONE SO I RASIED MY ASKING PRICE  ! EVERYTHING YOU OFFERED I HAVE AND WASN'T YOUR OG OFFER SO I TOSSED THE $50.00 OUT HOPING IN RETURN YOU WOULD FIND SOMETHING ELSE TO OFFER OR OFFER A CASH AMOUNT ! YOU DID NEITHER TILL NOW ! 

AND FOR THE RECORD ! THE SVO IS PRICED $10.00 HIGHER NOW FROM THE FIRST SALE DUE TO THE JACK OFFS AT THE POST OFFICE ! IT COST ATLEAST $7.00 TO SHIP 1 KIT NOW A DAYS ! 


*OH THE SVO IS PENDING PAYMENT ! *


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 6 2009, 05:24 AM~12923469
> *david, ill take this, hang onto it and well deal afte im done work  today
> *


I knew your ass was gonna snatch this up! I could have had it first last night! Your lucky. :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Feb 6 2009, 12:21 PM~12925615-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want this one for sure. is this the same one as before? or do you have 2 of them? if you do, ill take both. lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I want this one for sure. is this the same one as before? or do you have 2 of them? if you do, ill take both. lol
[/quote]

NAW BROTHER ITS THE SAME 1 ! ITS BEEN HERE WAITING YOUR POSSION FOR A YEAR ! :uh:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> I want this one for sure. is this the same one as before? or do you have 2 of them? if you do, ill take both. lol


NAW BROTHER ITS THE SAME 1 ! ITS BEEN HERE WAITING YOUR POSSION FOR A YEAR ! :uh:
[/quote]
ill get you a pic of that datsun tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 6 2009, 11:21 AM~12925615
> *VAL  ITS  ALL  ABOUT  THE  DEAL !  I  TOSSED  OUT  A  PRICE  TO  SEE  WHERE  YOU  WOULD  COME  BACK  AT  !  ASK ANYONE  THAT  DEALS  WITH  ME  !
> 
> IF  YOU  COME  BACK  AT  ME  WITH  AN  OFFER THATS  FAIR  THEN  IT  WOULD  BE  ALL  GOOD  !  INSTEAD  YOU  OFFERED  ITEMS  THAT  WEREN'T  WHAT  WE TALKED  ABOUT  ON THE  PHONE  SO  I  RASIED  MY  ASKING  PRICE   ! EVERYTHING  YOU  OFFERED  I  HAVE  AND  WASN'T  YOUR  OG  OFFER SO  I  TOSSED  THE  $50.00 OUT  HOPING  IN RETURN  YOU  WOULD  FIND  SOMETHING  ELSE  TO  OFFER  OR  OFFER  A  CASH AMOUNT !  YOU  DID  NEITHER  TILL  NOW  !
> ...


 I'M GLAD U SOLD THE SVO :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*AS  WHIT  EVERY SALE  OR  AUCTION  I  HAVE  THE  PRICE  I  PUT  ON  MY  ITEMS  ARE  SHIPPING  INCLUDED !  PLEASE  DO  NOT  OFFER  LESS  THEN  WHAT  I  POST !  *</span>
*$50.00 * MPC  OG  ISSIUE  !

















*$30.00* MPC  OG  ISSIUE  FROM 75 RELEASE  OF  KIT !  

































































*$75.00* AMT  OG  ISSIUE  FRICTION  PROMO  FROM  68  VERY  HARD TO  FIND !  HAS  DAMAGE  BUT  SAVE ABLE  DONOR  KIT  FOR  WINDOWS!  BRAND  NEW  CHROME  BUMPERS  FROM  MODELHAUS ! 

















































































TO


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*$12.00 EACH*BOUNS SUPPLY  

















*$12.00*STARTED  COMPLETE  ,  HAS  A BROKEN  WINDSHELD !

























*$12.00* MISSING  WHEELS ! 

















*$15.00*STARTED  COMPLETE !

















THE


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*$15.00 *STARTED  BY  SIDE  TO  SIDE  NEED  WORK  !  GOOD  CHROME ,RED TAILLIGHTS, GOOD  WINDOWS !  WILL  MAKE  A  GREAT  PARTS  KIT  OR  WILD  CUSTOM ! 

























*$20.00*REAR  FIN BROKE, NO  RED  TAILLIGHTS 

































*$75.00* COMPLETE  BUT  OPENED !  

















*$15.00*COMPLETE  BUT  OPENED !


















TOP


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*$20.00* COMPLETE  BUT  OPENED !

















*$50.00* MPC  OG  KIT  HAS  AN ADDED  STOCK  GRILL  !  KIT    ONLY  COME  WITH A  CUSTOM !  COMPLETE  KIT  BUT  OPENED ,STARTED !

































*$40.00*AMT  OG  KIT  OPENED  BUT  COMPLETE  !

















*$35.00* BUILT  OUT  OF  BOX ! 7YRS  OLD  STILL  LOOK'S  FRESH !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

]*$17.00*SOME  WHAT  HARD  TO  FIND  BOX  OF  CHEVY  LUV  TRUCK  PARTS  !  ENOUGH  TO  BUILD  1  COMPLETE  TRUCK ! SHELL  HAS  REAR  DOOR  GLASS !  

























<span style='color:green'>*AGAIN  MY  CASH  WANTED  PRICE  IS  POSTED  AND  THEY  INCLUDE  SHIPPING  FEES !  BUT  I  AM  ALSO  OPENED  TO  PRICE  RANGED  TRADES !  DONT  OFFER  A  $10.00  TRADE  FOR  A  $50.00  ASKING  ITEM!  I  BELIVE  I'M  MORE  THAN  FAIR  WITH THE  ASKING  PRICE THAT  INCLUDES  SHIPPING ! *

:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

the cameo still available? if so i'll take it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*SVO PENDING >>>>>ibuildweniblazeum

57 CAMEO PENDING>>>>>>>>408models

LOT OF LUV & 75 CUTTY PENDING>>chris mineer

75 DODGE & LEGACY WAGON PENDING>>modeltech*</span>

THESE DEALS ARE FIRST COME FIRST CHANCE'S ! THESE ARE IN ORDER OF PM'S OR POST IN THIS TOPIC ! NOTHING PERSONAL TO ANYONE IT'S JUST BUSINESS !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 6 2009, 09:21 PM~12930660
> *SVO  PENDING >>>>>ibuildweniblazeum
> 
> 57 CAMEO PENDING>>>>>>>>408models
> ...


I WILL TAKE IT. if we dont work out a trade, I WILL SEND YOU A M.O


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 6 2009, 10:25 PM~12930684
> *I WILL TAKE IT.  if we dont work out a trade, I WILL SEND YOU A M.O
> *


HOW ABOUT YOU OPEN UP SOME OF THEM DONOR CAPRICES ! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

im sending it tommrow thanks mini


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

BUY BUY BUY ! Or if you got items your not building i will take trades !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

I'M SENDING M.O. FOR THAT CAMEO. AS STATED IN PM


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 9 2009, 04:21 PM~12952413
> *I'M SENDING M.O. FOR THAT CAMEO. AS STATED IN PM
> *


YES SIR ! YOU GOT FIRST HOLD OF IT ! ITS JUST PICTURED THERE UNTIL I RECEIVE PAYMENT ! 

EVERYTHING THAT HAS BEEN PAID FOR OR TRADED WITH CONFRIMATION HAVE BEEN DELETED , AND ALSO DROPPED THE PRICE ON THE 68 GALAIXIE AND THE UNI MOG FIRE UNIT !


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

64 caddy is mine :biggrin: going to get a MO in about 15 minutes!


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

ohh now u wanna sell the caravan..lol


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

hey mini i want that blazer let me know homie i will also pm you

$15.00 COMPLETE BUT  OPENED !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

damn i wish i had some money just to blow... there is a few i want


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

EVERYTHINGS IS UPDATED ! I'LL BE BACK TOMMROW !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn dave selling ur shit again u better get a job homie :cheesy: :biggrin: :0   
















































hahaha j/k homie :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 25 2009, 10:09 PM~13115226
> *PENDING  AWAITING  PAYMENT !
> $12.00STARTED  MISSING  1 FACTORY  HUB  CAP !
> 
> ...


should almost be there bro, along with the tub


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Dave got all your stuff shipped out today.. You will see it next week.. Thanks


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

EVERYTHING HAS BEEN UPDATED !


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

is the 2door blazer still avail????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Feb 27 2009, 05:54 PM~13131053
> *is the 2door blazer still avail????
> *


I GAVE CRX UNTIL MONDAY ! I DIDN'T GET ANYTHING TODAY , SO IF IT DON'T SHOW UP TOMMROW OR MONDAY PHATRAS HAS FIRST DIBS ! SO IF HE DONT WANT IT STILL THEN IT WILL BE RELISTED !


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

*TTT HELP THIS HOMIE OUT!!!!*


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 27 2009, 03:57 PM~13131086
> *I  GAVE  CRX  UNTIL MONDAY !  I  DIDN'T GET  ANYTHING  TODAY  , SO  IF  IT  DON'T  SHOW  UP  TOMMROW  OR  MONDAY    PHATRAS  HAS  FIRST  DIBS ! SO  IF  HE  DONT  WANT IT  STILL  THEN  IT  WILL  BE  RELISTED !
> *


well son of a biscuit eater :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

DO U STILL HAVE THIS..


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

hopefully dave you recieved the payment for the 2 door blazer and sorry for the wait again


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*STILL WAITING PAYMENT'S FROM! *


MADEMAN ON THE 64 CADDY 

IBUILDWENIBLAZEUM ON THE SVO MUSTANG 

CRX ON THE BLAZER HAVE PAYMENT ! BANK SAID THE MO HAS A ROBBERY NOTICED ! THEY ARE HOLDING THE MO UP TO 7DAYS TO VERFIY FUNDS , ONCE THE MO IS OKED I WILL SHIP BLAZER ! I PMED YOU TO VERIFY YOUR ADDRESS !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

David you still have the 57´Cameo ? PM me !


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

and how can you rob a MO i mean fuck i went to walmart and got the MO myself i hope everything is ok


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Mar 9 2009, 12:25 AM~13222141
> *and how can you rob a MO i mean fuck i went to walmart and got the MO myself i hope everything is ok
> *


Maybe, you FORGOT to PAY for it. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

AND JUST A HEADS UP BOTH YOUR GUYS KITS WENT OUT THIS MORNING ! HERE ARE YOUR CONFRIMATION #!

*CRX>> 0308 3390 0001 6466 8047

IBUILDWENIBLAZEUM>> 0308 3390 0001 6466 8030*

BOTH SHIPPED 2DAY PRIORTY SO YOU GUYS SHOULD HAVE THEM BY SATURDAY !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*$20.00*REAR  FIN BROKE, NO  RED  TAILLIGHTS 

































*$65.00* COMPLETE  BUT  OPENED !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*$20.00* COMPLETE  BUT  OPENED !


















*$40.00*AMT  OG  KIT  OPENED  BUT  COMPLETE  !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*AS  WHIT  EVERY SALE  OR  AUCTION  I  HAVE  THE  PRICE  I  PUT  ON  MY  ITEMS  ARE  SHIPPING  INCLUDED !  PLEASE  DO  NOT  OFFER  LESS  THEN  WHAT  I  POST !  *</span>

*$65.00* AMT  OG  ISSIUE  FRICTION  PROMO  FROM  68  VERY  HARD TO  FIND !  HAS  DAMAGE  BUT  SAVE ABLE  DONOR  KIT  FOR  WINDOWS!  BRAND  NEW  CHROME  BUMPERS  FROM  MODELHAUS !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*$12.00 EACH*BOUNS SUPPLY *BOTH PENDING PAYMENT ! *

















*$12.00*STARTED  COMPLETE  ,  HAS  A BROKEN  WINDSHELD !

























*$12.00* MISSING  WHEELS ! *PENDING PAYMENT !*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok here are just a few very quick older builds ! I was learning to use Automotive Clear and my gel pens ! These are all well built but are more shelf models then contest models ! 

*1971 Satelite ! *
$20.00 ! Promo style ! no motor detail ! Closed hood !


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Mar 1 2009, 10:59 PM~13149903
> *DO U STILL HAVE THIS..
> 
> 
> ...



is this still around?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Mar 11 2009, 12:41 PM~13248248
> *is this still around?
> *


*NO ! IF I DO NOT BUMP IT UP OR REOFFER IT THEN ITS NOT AROUND ! *


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 11 2009, 09:56 AM~13247225
> *$20.00REAR  FIN BROKE, NO  RED  TAILLIGHTS
> 
> 
> ...



your parcel is on its way bro :biggrin:


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lb808+Mar 9 2009, 01:34 AM~13222159-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks dave i guess the bank said it was good can u pm me what they said i got the money order at walmart so maybe thats why


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 11 2009, 08:56 AM~13247225
> *$20.00REAR  FIN BROKE, NO  RED  TAILLIGHTS
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! Check that trunk on the caddy..it's huge you can play ping pong on it! Love that ride.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

TTT BUY THIS HOMIE SHIT!!!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

*i got the stang svo today thanks bro  *


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

i got the chevy blazer today thanks mini and thanks for the sale. can't wait to get building it


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HEY, MINI IS THE COUGAR AND CUTYY STILL AVAILABLE?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 13 2009, 11:53 PM~13276330
> *HEY, MINI IS THE COUGAR AND CUTYY STILL AVAILABLE?
> *


CUTTY IS GONE I GOT THE COUGAR KIT STILL ! PLUS I GO THE PM ! LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU GET THE MONEY ORDER SO I CAN HAVE MY EYES ON IT ! THANKS !


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

OK, THANX DOG. I REALLY LIKED THAT CUTLASS, TOO BAD WELL I'LL GET BACK @ YA WIT THE MO.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*AS  WHIT  EVERY SALE  OR  AUCTION  I  HAVE  THE  PRICE  I  PUT  ON  MY  ITEMS  ARE  SHIPPING  INCLUDED !  PLEASE  DO  NOT  OFFER  LESS  THEN  WHAT  I  POST !  *</span>

*$65.00* AMT  OG  ISSIUE  FRICTION  PROMO  FROM  68  VERY  HARD TO  FIND !  HAS  DAMAGE  BUT  SAVE ABLE  DONOR  KIT  FOR  WINDOWS!  BRAND  NEW  CHROME  BUMPERS  FROM  MODELHAUS !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*$20.00*REAR  FIN BROKE, NO  RED  TAILLIGHTS 

































*$65.00* COMPLETE  BUT  OPENED !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*$12.00 EACH*BOUNS SUPPLY 

















*$12.00*STARTED  COMPLETE  ,  HAS  A BROKEN  WINDSHELD !*PENDING PAYMENT !*


























*$12.00* MISSING  WHEELS !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*updated sale list !
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V!*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WELL I TRIED TO KEEP IT ALL ON 1 PAGE ! 

*EVERYTHING THAT WAS ON HOLD I BEEN HOLDING FOR 2WEEKS OR BETTER ! ITS ALL BACK UP ON THE MARKET AND I WILL BE POSTING MORE UP TODAY ! 

FOR THOSE THAT HAVE BOUGHT AND PAID FOR THE ITEMS YOU WANTED THANKS ! FOR THOSE THAT HAVEN'T I THANK YOU ALSO FOR THE WASTED TIME ! *


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 18 2009, 03:33 AM~13313078
> *$12.00 EACHBOUNS SUPPLY
> 
> 
> ...


still got these? im looking for the shortbox straight bed for one of my friends....Let me know and I'll get some cash together for it....


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 18 2009, 03:34 AM~13313080
> *$20.00 COMPLETE  BUT  OPENED !
> 
> 
> ...


let me know bout this one too bro...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*AS WHIT EVERY SALE OR AUCTION I HAVE THE PRICE I PUT ON MY ITEMS ARE SHIPPING INCLUDED ! PLEASE DO NOT OFFER LESS THEN WHAT I POST ! *</span>

*$65.00* AMT OG ISSIUE FRICTION PROMO FROM 68 VERY HARD TO FIND ! HAS DAMAGE BUT SAVE ABLE DONOR KIT FOR WINDOWS! BRAND NEW CHROME BUMPERS FROM MODELHAUS ! 

















































































*$20.00*REAR  FIN BROKE, NO  RED  TAILLIGHTS 

































*$60.00* COMPLETE  BUT  OPENED !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*$12.00 EACH*BOUNS SUPPLY 

















*$12.00*STARTED COMPLETE , HAS A BROKEN WINDSHELD !*PENDING PAYMENT !*


























*$12.00* MISSING WHEELS !

















*$20.00* COMPLETE  BUT  OPENED !

















*$40.00*AMT  OG  KIT  OPENED  BUT  COMPLETE  !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*$17.00*OPEN MISSING STOCK WHEELS COMES WITH 2 SETS OF 22'S REST OF KIT COMPLETE !

































*$15.00*OPENED COMPLETE STARTED AS A MUD RUNNER OR SAND JUMPER!

























*$15.00*OPENED STARTED HAS A CUT AND HINGED TRI FOLD HOOD AND A NON CUT HOOD !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

i want this kit mini comes with the tires right??


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*$10.00* STARTED ENOUGH TO DO SOME CUSTOM WORK NO CHASSIED OR WHEELS 

















*$10.00* NO WINDOWS REST COMPLETE 

















*$12.00*OPEN CUT TO LAY FRAME COMPLETE 

















*$25.00* CUSTOM BUILT KING CAB CADDY SHORTY ! YOU NEED TO FINISH BODY WORK !COMPLETE


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*$12.00*OPENED NO STOCK WHEELS THE REST IS COMPLETE 

















*$30.00* CUSTOM MADE WAGON ! WAS A SEDAN DELVERY WITH A BROKEN OFF ROOF ! IT IS NOW A WINDOW WAGON AND ENOUGH ITEMS TO BUILD WITH OUT A DONOR KIT NO MOTOR NO WHEEL !

















*$30.00* 1/24 SCALE SUPER COMP DRAG B LONG SHAFT CUSTOM MADE BIKE ! YOU NEED ONLY PAINT IT AND BUILD IT !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*$10.00*OPEN COMPLETE 

















*$17.00*OPEN COMPLETE 

















*$12.00*OPEN COMPLETE 

















*$17.00*OPEN COMPLETE 

















*$15.00* OPEN STARTED LOOKS COMPLETE BUT HAS DAMAGE!
I GOT THIS IN ON A TRADE AND IT WAS NOT EXPLAINED TO ME ITS START IN LIFE ! HERE IT IS UP FOR SALE ! IT WAS PAINTED THEN STRIPPED , HAS DAMAGED AND BROKEN CHROME TRIM ITEMS ! I HAVE TAKEN PICS OF ALL THE DAMAGED ITEMS ! CAR CAN BE BUILT BUT IT SHOULD ONLY BE AS A CUSTOM OR LEAD SLED ! THE DAMAGE WILL HINDER THE LOOK OF A STOCK CAR OR A LOWRIDER ! 

























































*$10.00* OG WHEELS AND WHITE WALLS NO CHROME CENTERS !


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 18 2009, 03:46 PM~13316864
> *$10.00 STARTED  ENOUGH  TO  DO  SOME  CUSTOM  WORK NO CHASSIED OR WHEELS
> 
> 
> ...



PM sent about this.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> *$10.00*OPEN COMPLETE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808+Mar 18 2009, 06:18 PM~13318155-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your 49 and $15.00 and its a deal !


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

*$30.00* CUSTOM MADE WAGON ! WAS A SEDAN DELVERY WITH A BROKEN OFF ROOF ! IT IS NOW A WINDOW WAGON AND ENOUGH ITEMS TO BUILD WITH OUT A DONOR KIT NO MOTOR NO WHEEL !


















I WANT IT :thumbsup:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

pmed about the snap tite f-150


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> *$10.00*OPEN COMPLETE
> 
> PM SENT ON THIS.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> > *$10.00*OPEN COMPLETE
> >
> > PM SENT ON THIS.
> 
> ...


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

PM sent. :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey Mini, I'll take that 41 Chevy truck. And if you want to throw in the 36 Ford truck for 25 bucks for both let me know. I'll PM you later when I get home.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 19 2009, 07:20 PM~13329843
> *Hey Mini, I'll take that 41 Chevy truck. And if you want to throw in the 36 Ford truck for 25 bucks for both let me know. I'll PM you later when I get home.
> *


*BROTHER THE 41 HAS BEEN SOLD ! BUT I STILL GOT THE 36 FORD ! *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*AS WHIT EVERY SALE OR AUCTION I HAVE THE PRICE I PUT ON MY ITEMS ARE SHIPPING INCLUDED ! PLEASE DO NOT OFFER LESS THEN WHAT I POST ! *</span>

*$65.00* AMT OG ISSIUE FRICTION PROMO FROM 68 VERY HARD TO FIND ! HAS DAMAGE BUT SAVE ABLE DONOR KIT FOR WINDOWS! BRAND NEW CHROME BUMPERS FROM MODELHAUS ! 

















































































*$20.00*REAR  FIN BROKE, NO  RED  TAILLIGHTS 

































*$60.00* COMPLETE  BUT  OPENED !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*$12.00 EACH*BOUNS SUPPLY 

















*$12.00*STARTED COMPLETE , HAS A BROKEN WINDSHELD !*PENDING PAYMENT !*


























*$20.00* COMPLETE  BUT  OPENED !

















*$40.00*AMT  OG  KIT  OPENED  BUT  COMPLETE  !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*$17.00*OPEN MISSING STOCK WHEELS COMES WITH 2 SETS OF 22'S REST OF KIT COMPLETE !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*$10.00* NO WINDOWS REST COMPLETE 

















*$25.00* CUSTOM BUILT KING CAB CADDY SHORTY ! YOU NEED TO FINISH BODY WORK !COMPLETE


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*$12.00*OPENED NO STOCK WHEELS THE REST IS COMPLETE 

















*$30.00* CUSTOM MADE WAGON ! WAS A SEDAN DELVERY WITH A BROKEN OFF ROOF ! IT IS NOW A WINDOW WAGON AND ENOUGH ITEMS TO BUILD WITH OUT A DONOR KIT NO MOTOR NO WHEEL !

















*$30.00* 1/24 SCALE SUPER COMP DRAG B LONG SHAFT CUSTOM MADE BIKE ! YOU NEED ONLY PAINT IT AND BUILD IT !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*$12.00*OPEN COMPLETE 

















*$17.00*OPEN COMPLETE 


















*$10.00* OG WHEELS AND WHITE WALLS NO CHROME CENTERS !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MY SALE LIST IS UPDATED ! WHAT I WAS PMED THAT PAYMENT IS IN THE MAIL HAS BEEN DELETED !


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 19 2009, 05:24 PM~13329891
> *BROTHER THE  41  HAS  BEEN  SOLD  !  BUT  I  STILL  GOT THE  36  FORD !
> *



damn, I needed it for a donor.....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

got some good deals dave i might get that 37 p'up :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

check your PM's.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 20 2009, 04:39 PM~13338851
> *check your PM's.
> *


yup checked the pms bro ! yes the 37 ford has its windows just missing the wheels !


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

Mini,
I'll get the Magnum.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Mar 20 2009, 05:58 PM~13339529
> *Mini,
> I'll get the Magnum.
> *


ITS IN YOUR BOX ! WILL BE SHIPPING TOMMROW!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 20 2009, 10:26 PM~13341861
> *ITS  IN  YOUR    BOX  !  WILL  BE  SHIPPING  TOMMROW!
> *


Thanks, will be taking care of it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Mar 20 2009, 10:30 PM~13341897
> *Thanks, will be taking care of it.
> *


DONT SWEAT IT ! YOU DONE PAID FOR IT A FEW TIMES !


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

ILL TAKE THE 37 FORD PICK UP


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ill take that race bike mini


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

yo mini ill take that escalade


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MADEMAN YOU NEED TO PM ME ABOUT ARE DEAL ! ASAP !</span> [/b]


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*AS WHIT EVERY SALE OR AUCTION I HAVE THE PRICE I PUT ON MY ITEMS ARE SHIPPING INCLUDED ! PLEASE DO NOT OFFER LESS THEN WHAT I POST ! *</span></span>

*$65.00* AMT OG ISSIUE FRICTION PROMO FROM 68 VERY HARD TO FIND ! HAS DAMAGE BUT SAVE ABLE DONOR KIT FOR WINDOWS! BRAND NEW CHROME BUMPERS FROM MODELHAUS ! 
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/FOR%20SALE/101_3349.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/FOR%20SALE/101_3350.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/FOR%20SALE/101_3351.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/FOR%20SALE/101_3352.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/FOR%20SALE/101_3353.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/FOR%20SALE/101_3354.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/FOR%20SALE/101_3355.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/FOR%20SALE/101_3356.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/FOR%20SALE/101_3357.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/FOR%20SALE/101_3358.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*$60.00* COMPLETE BUT OPENED ! 
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/FOR%20SALE/101_3376.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/FOR%20SALE/101_3377.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*$12.00 EACH*BOUNS SUPPLY 
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/FOR%20SALE/101_3359.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/FOR%20SALE/101_3360.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*$12.00*STARTED COMPLETE , HAS A BROKEN WINDSHELD !<span style=\'color:green\'>*PENDING PAYMENT !*


























*$20.00* COMPLETE  BUT  OPENED !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*$40.00*AMT OG KIT OPENED BUT COMPLETE !

















*$17.00*OPEN MISSING STOCK WHEELS COMES WITH 2 SETS OF 22'S REST OF KIT COMPLETE !

































*$10.00* NO WINDOWS REST COMPLETE 

















*$25.00* CUSTOM BUILT KING CAB CADDY SHORTY ! YOU NEED TO FINISH BODY WORK !COMPLETE


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*$12.00*OPENED NO STOCK WHEELS THE REST IS COMPLETE 

















*$12.00*OPEN COMPLETE 

















*$17.00*OPEN COMPLETE 
















*$10.00* OG WHEELS AND WHITE WALLS NO CHROME CENTERS ! 


























*EVERYTHING PAID FOR HAD BEEN REMOVED AND THE REST OF MY SALE'S HAVE BEEN UPDATED ! *


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

your parcel show up? :biggrin:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

im interested in the S10 with the 2 sets of 22s. hit me up if you still have it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Mar 23 2009, 02:52 PM~13363282-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*JUST AHEADS UP ! EVERYONES THAT I HAVE GOTTEN PAYMENTS FROM YOUR ITEMS SHIPPED TODAY ! I WENT OFF THE ADDIES ON YOUR PACKAGES !

EVERYTHING WAS SHIPPED 2 DAY PRIORTY AND HAS A CONFRIMATION # ON THEM ! *


*MADEMAN => LC280206457US*</span>

IT DID GO INT'L FRIST CLASS . NOT HAPPY WITH ARE DEAL BUT I DID SEND THE 64 CADDY TODAY ! <span style=\'color:green\'>*YOU NEED TO PM ME ! *


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 24 2009, 02:51 PM~13375528
> *JUST  AHEADS  UP  !  EVERYONES  THAT  I  HAVE  GOTTEN  PAYMENTS  FROM  YOUR  ITEMS  SHIPPED  TODAY !  I  WENT  OFF THE  ADDIES  ON YOUR  PACKAGES  !
> 
> EVERYTHING  WAS  SHIPPED  2  DAY  PRIORTY  AND  HAS  A  CONFRIMATION  #  ON THEM !
> ...


pm`d, I fucked up on the MO!! but ill get it taken care of


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

*$12.00*STARTED COMPLETE , HAS A BROKEN WINDSHELD !









PAYMENT SENT IN THIS!!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

mini u still got that streetbike


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 27 2009, 12:25 AM~13403500
> *mini u still got that streetbike
> *


no sorry ! the payment was received today !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

got my package yesterday bro, and i thank you again! :biggrin: plus pm on the way


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Did you ever get payment on the 37?


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

aiight carnal i got the troka yesterday! thx


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

Got the box of models today. Thanks.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 27 2009, 06:49 AM~13405495
> *Did you ever get payment on the 37?
> *


YES I SEND ON TUESDAY :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

phantomw351 IS ALL RIGHT IN MY BOOK FELLAS ! 

I SENT YOUR BIKE KIT OUT TODAY IT WENT FIRST CLASS IN STEAD OF PRIOTY CAUSE OF THE SIZE OF THE BOX ! IT WAS A 3DAY FRIST CLASS SO YOU SHOULD HAVE IT ON TUESDAY ! *HERE'S YOUR CONFRIMATION # 0308 3390 0001 6466 8269*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Mar 27 2009, 08:13 AM~13405306-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I TRIED TO SHIP AS SOON AS I COULD FOR YOU GUYS AND I HOPE EVERYTHING GOT THERE IN GOOD SHAPE !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 27 2009, 03:31 PM~13408327
> *I  TRIED  TO  SHIP  AS  SOON  AS  I  COULD  FOR  YOU  GUYS  AND  I  HOPE  EVERYTHING  GOT  THERE  IN  GOOD  SHAPE !
> *





all good feedback on this end bro, great seller


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*HUNTINGTON PARK, CA 90255 >*0308 3390 0001 6466 8474

*MADISON, OH 44057 >* <span style=\'color:red\'>0308 3390 0001 6466 8481

*ELMWOOD, IL 61529 >* 0308 3390 0001 6466 8498

*CHINO, CA 91710 > *0308 3390 0001 6466 8511

*WHITTIER, CA 90606 >* 0380 3390 0001 6466 8504 


EVERYTHING WAS SHIPPED 2 DAY PRIOTY SO ITEMS SHOULD BE THERE BY SATURDAY ! THANKS FOR THE QUICK PAYMENT AND I HOPE THE PARTS I SEND FOR THOSE FROM THE WANTED AD HELPS OUT !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*AS WHIT EVERY SALE OR AUCTION I HAVE THE PRICE I PUT ON MY ITEMS ARE SHIPPING INCLUDED ! PLEASE DO NOT OFFER LESS THEN WHAT I POST ! *</span>

*$65.00* AMT OG ISSIUE FRICTION PROMO FROM 68 VERY HARD TO FIND ! HAS DAMAGE BUT SAVE ABLE DONOR KIT FOR WINDOWS! BRAND NEW CHROME BUMPERS FROM MODELHAUS ! 

















































































*$60.00* COMPLETE BUT OPENED ! 

















*$12.00 EACH*BOUNS SUPPLY 

















*$20.00* COMPLETE  BUT  OPENED !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*$40.00*AMT OG KIT OPENED BUT COMPLETE !

















*$17.00*OPEN MISSING STOCK WHEELS COMES WITH 2 SETS OF 22'S REST OF KIT COMPLETE !

































*$10.00* NO WINDOWS REST COMPLETE 

















*$12.00*OPEN COMPLETE 


















*EVERYTHING PAID FOR HAD BEEN REMOVED AND THE REST OF MY SALE'S HAVE BEEN UPDATED ! *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

*$17.00*OPEN MISSING STOCK WHEELS COMES WITH 2 SETS OF 22'S REST OF KIT COMPLETE !




































still got this?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

*$25.00* CUSTOM BUILT KING CAB CADDY SHORTY ! YOU NEED TO FINISH BODY WORK !COMPLETE
























*$12.00*OPEN COMPLETE 
















*EVERYTHING PAID FOR HAD BEEN REMOVED AND THE REST OF MY SALE'S HAVE BEEN UPDATED ! *
[/quote]

how about these 2!?! still 4 sale?! :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 2 2009, 08:59 AM~13463055
> *$17.00OPEN MISSING STOCK WHEELS COMES WITH  2 SETS  OF  22'S REST  OF  KIT  COMPLETE !
> 
> 
> ...


*
YES ! *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> *$25.00* CUSTOM BUILT KING CAB CADDY SHORTY ! YOU NEED TO FINISH BODY WORK !COMPLETE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how about these 2!?! still 4 sale?! :cheesy:
[/quote]

NO ! THE CADDY SHIPPED THIS MORNING ! 

I STILL GOT THE F-150 !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HEY ONELOWBULL,RONIN,LOWNSLOW,WHAT EVER ELSE YOUR NAMED FOOL! YOUR KIT SHIPPED TODAY 2 DAY PRIOTY HERE'S YOU CONFRIMATION # ==> *0308 3390 0001 6466 8795*

I BELIEVE I GOT EVERYTHING DELETED THAT HAS BEEN PAID FOR ! PLUS EVERYTHING HAS BEEN SOLD HAS BEEN SHIPPED !


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE WHEELS MINI


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Apr 2 2009, 07:22 PM~13468001
> *THANKS FOR THE WHEELS MINI
> *


your welcome ! Hope they keep you building !


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HEY MINI I JUST WANNA THANK YOU. I RECEIVED MY PKG TODAY. EVERYTHING WUZ AS DESCRIBED.GOOD SELLER...POSITIVE FEEDBACK HERE......STILL HAVE THE GREEN TRUCK WIT THE 22'S?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE PICK UP HOMIE


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 2 2009, 10:36 AM~13464321
> *HEY  ONELOWBULL,RONIN,LOWNSLOW,WHAT  EVER ELSE  YOUR  NAMED  FOOL!  YOUR  KIT  SHIPPED  TODAY  2 DAY  PRIOTY  HERE'S  YOU  CONFRIMATION  # ==> 0308 3390 0001 6466 8795
> 
> I  BELIEVE  I  GOT  EVERYTHING  DELETED  THAT  HAS  BEEN  PAID  FOR  !  PLUS  EVERYTHING  HAS  BEEN  SOLD  HAS  BEEN  SHIPPED !
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*heads up fellas ! sent out packages today for Mclovin & [email protected] ! BOTH WENT 2DAY SHIPPING SO YOU SHOULD HAVE THEM ON OR AROUND MONDAY ! *

*MCLOVIN==> 0308 3390 0001 6467 2525

[email protected]==> 0308 3390 0001 6467 2532*

THANKS FOR TRADES AND THE BUYS FELLAS ! AND SORRY I WAS BEHIND ON SHIPPING YOURS CARLA ! BEEN IN AND OUT OF THE HOSPITAL THIS PAST 2 WEEKS !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks bro


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 17 2009, 10:13 AM~13605716
> *heads up  fellas  !  sent  out  packages today  for  Mclovin &  [email protected]  !  BOTH  WENT  2DAY  SHIPPING  SO  YOU  SHOULD  HAVE THEM  ON  OR  AROUND  MONDAY !
> 
> MCLOVIN==> 0308 3390 0001 6467 2525
> ...


no prob homie


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

YOU STILL GOT THE 1993 REG FORD PICK UP....IF SO HOW MUCH SHIPPED BRO....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*AS WHIT EVERY SALE OR AUCTION I HAVE THE PRICE I PUT ON MY ITEMS ARE SHIPPING INCLUDED ! PLEASE DO NOT OFFER LESS THEN WHAT I POST ! *</span>

*$65.00* AMT OG ISSIUE FRICTION PROMO FROM 68 VERY HARD TO FIND ! HAS DAMAGE BUT SAVE ABLE DONOR KIT FOR WINDOWS! BRAND NEW CHROME BUMPERS FROM MODELHAUS ! 

















































































*$60.00* COMPLETE BUT OPENED ! 

















*$12.00 EACH*BOUNS SUPPLY 

















*$20.00* COMPLETE  BUT  OPENED !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*$40.00*AMT OG KIT OPENED BUT COMPLETE !

















*$10.00* NO WINDOWS REST COMPLETE 

















*$12.00*OPEN COMPLETE 
















*EVERYTHING PAID FOR HAD BEEN REMOVED AND THE REST OF MY SALE'S HAVE BEEN UPDATED ! *


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*AS WHIT EVERY SALE OR AUCTION I HAVE THE PRICE I PUT ON MY ITEMS ARE SHIPPING INCLUDED ! PLEASE DO NOT OFFER LESS THEN WHAT I POST ! *</span>

*$50.00* AMT OG ISSIUE FRICTION PROMO FROM 68 VERY HARD TO FIND ! HAS DAMAGE BUT SAVE ABLE DONOR KIT FOR WINDOWS! BRAND NEW CHROME BUMPERS FROM MODELHAUS ! 

















































































*$40.00* COMPLETE BUT OPENED ! 

















*$12.00 EACH*BOUNS SUPPLY 

















*$15.00* COMPLETE  BUT  OPENED !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*$30.00*AMT OG KIT OPENED BUT COMPLETE !

















*$10.00* NO WINDOWS REST COMPLETE 

















*$12.00*OPEN COMPLETE 


















*EVERYTHING PAID FOR HAD BEEN REMOVED AND THE REST OF MY SALE'S HAVE BEEN UPDATED ! *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WILLING TO HERE OFFERS ON WHATS POSTED UP ABOVE !


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

wut kinda trades u lookin 4 homie? i dont have much but maybe i mite have somethin u want/need


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Apr 23 2009, 10:06 PM~13672178
> *wut kinda trades u lookin 4 homie? i dont have much but maybe i mite have somethin u want/need
> *


*AT THIS POINT I NEED TO TRADE WHAT I GOT FOR CASH ! YOU HAVE ANY OF THAT ? IF SO MAKE ME AN OFFER ON WHAT YOU SEE YOU WANT !*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*AS WHIT EVERY SALE OR AUCTION I HAVE THE PRICE I PUT ON MY ITEMS ARE SHIPPING INCLUDED ! PLEASE DO NOT OFFER LESS THEN WHAT I POST ! *</span>

*$50.00* AMT OG ISSIUE FRICTION PROMO FROM 68 VERY HARD TO FIND ! HAS DAMAGE BUT SAVE ABLE DONOR KIT FOR WINDOWS! BRAND NEW CHROME BUMPERS FROM MODELHAUS ! 

















































































*$40.00* COMPLETE BUT OPENED ! 

















*$12.00 EACH*BOUNS SUPPLY 

















*$15.00* COMPLETE  BUT  OPENED !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*$30.00*AMT OG KIT OPENED BUT COMPLETE !

















*$10.00* NO WINDOWS REST COMPLETE 

















*$12.00*OPEN COMPLETE 
















*EVERYTHING PAID FOR HAD BEEN REMOVED AND THE REST OF MY SALE'S HAVE BEEN UPDATED ! *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I HATE TO DO THIS BUT IN NEED OF THE CASH ! 


*BLUE DREAM !$200.00 O.B.O.*

THIS IS THE REGAL I USED FOR THE PATTERN HOW~TO I DID IN THE MINIDREAMS SCHOOL TOPIC AND 1 OF THE REGALS FOR THE M.C.B.A. REGAL THROW DOWN ! 


























































































































WELL THATS THAT ! FOR SOME REASON I JUST COULDN'T KEEP THE DUST OFF IT FOR THE PICS


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Blue Dream's badazz! Good luck with the sale.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Apr 24 2009, 08:36 AM~13675342
> *Blue Dream's badazz!  Good luck with the sale.
> *


x2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 24 2009, 07:30 AM~13675318
> *I  HATE  TO  DO  THIS  BUT  IN  NEED  OF THE  CASH !
> BLUE DREAM !$200.00 O.B.O.
> 
> ...


damn mini u keep sellin all of these are you gonna ever be at heartland?


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

i think imma go rob a bank i really really want it....need to get some cash LOL


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 24 2009, 05:52 PM~13680723
> *damn mini u keep sellin all of these are you gonna ever be at heartland?
> *


Little D the babies came a few weeks to early , plus every one kept saying boy, boy! Well guess what ! WRONG ! Boy , Girl ! SO i need to fund some spending money for the delivery at another hospital , and girl clothes ! You know me little buddy ! I'm a builder i'll replace it ! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

How them twins doing D?? Hope shits going good man.... Wish I could help you out, but Im in the same boat bro...no work for a month now, no income...bills are starting to pile....Plus moving expenses, and everything else... Good luck selling this one though...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

TWINS ARE DOING OK! THEY ARE BOTH EATING BETTER BUT STILL NOT WHERE THEY NEED TO ! BUT WERE WORKING ON IT ! 

SUCKS BEING OUT OF WORK! SORRY ! HOPE THINGS TURN FOR THE BETTER FOR YOU !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*AS WHIT EVERY SALE OR AUCTION I HAVE THE PRICE I PUT ON MY ITEMS ARE SHIPPING INCLUDED ! PLEASE DO NOT OFFER LESS THEN WHAT I POST ! *</span>

*$50.00* AMT OG ISSIUE FRICTION PROMO FROM 68 VERY HARD TO FIND ! HAS DAMAGE BUT SAVE ABLE DONOR KIT FOR WINDOWS! BRAND NEW CHROME BUMPERS FROM MODELHAUS ! 

















































































*$40.00* COMPLETE BUT OPENED ! 

















*$12.00 EACH*BOUNS SUPPLY 

















*$15.00* COMPLETE  BUT  OPENED !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*$30.00*AMT OG KIT OPENED BUT COMPLETE !

















*$10.00* NO WINDOWS REST COMPLETE 

















*$12.00*OPEN COMPLETE 
















*EVERYTHING PAID FOR HAD BEEN REMOVED AND THE REST OF MY SALE'S HAVE BEEN UPDATED ! *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*TROUBLED CHILD**$100.00*

ITS NOT PERFECT FINISH *** BODY WORK SHOWS IN THE ROOF *** BUT IS A 1 OF KIND AND A VERY CLEAN SHELF BUILD WITH LOTS OF DETAIL I'M JUST NOT HAPPY ENOUGH TO KEEP IT FOR SHOWS SO ITS UP FOR SALE !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ANOTHER RARE 1 ! 1967 FORD GALAIXIE FRICTION PROMO ! IT HAS BEEN STARTED TO BUILD INTO A FULL KIT AND WILL COME WITH EVERYTHING PICTURED AND A DONE KIT FOR MOTOR AND CHASSIE ! HAS NEW CHROME FRONT AND REAR BUMPERS FROM MODELHUAS !

*$100.00 O.B.O *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*HEADS UP FELLAS ONCE AGAIN ! MADE A SALE WITH UNDERCOVERIMPALA HOME ADDED A FEW EXTRA BUCKS AND 2 KICK ASS M.C.B.A. BABY ONEIES OUTFITS FOR THE TWINS THANKS RICH ! AND ONCE AGAIN 85 BIARITTZ WON AN AUCTION AND SENT OUT HIS PEYMENT QUICK AS ALWAYS !*

<span style='colorurple'>*UNDERCOVERIMPALA==>0308 3390 0001 6467 1320*

THANKS GUYS !


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

*TTT* :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Some nice stuff in here mini, good luck with the sales bro!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*on hold for coast to coast *</span></span>
*DONKY DONK LEFT OVERS !*<span style=\'color:red\'>*$7.00 SHIPPED*
HAS 2 CHROME FRONT SET-UPS, 4 REAR CHROME SHOCK AND SPRINGS,AND 3 SETS OF WHEELS ! NO TIRES OR REAR END !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*on hold for old low n slo*
*STYLE #1*









*STYLE#2*


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

good luck on ur sales bro..


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

*AMT OLD SCHOOL CRAIGER S/S ! * *$3.00 EACH SHIPPED *
2 STYLE NO TIRES ! 

*STYLE #1*









hey mini I'll take these if still available.
are you posting anything else ???


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

*REVELL TURE WIRES 1/24 SCALE !* *$7.00 SHIPPED *









dave ill take these,if you still have em. :biggrin: take pay pal ?


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 10 2009, 01:09 PM~15038158
> *MONTE CARLO SS  STREET BURNER/ DONK  WIRE  WHEELS  ! $3.00 EACH SHIPPED
> 2 STYLE  NO  TIRES  !
> 
> ...


hey mini ill take a set of tha streetburner wires. u take paypal?


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

*DONKY DONK LEFT OVERS !**$7.00 SHIPPED*
HAS 2 CHROME FRONT SET-UPS, 4 REAR CHROME SHOCK AND SPRINGS,AND 3 SETS OF WHEELS ! NO TIRES OR REAR END !









[/quote]


TAE THIS IF U GOT IT STILL


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*SORRY FELLAS I SHOULD HAVE POSTED THIS BUT I CAN ONLY DO CASH OR MONEY ORDERS I HAVE NO PAY PAL ! IF YOU ARE STILL INTERESTED IN THESE ITEMS I WILL SAVE THEM AS FRIST COME BASES AND GIVE YOU A WEEK TO SEND MONEY ORDERS ! I HOPE I HAVE NOT UP SET ANYONE ! *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 10 2009, 04:36 PM~15042995
> *SORRY  FELLAS  I  SHOULD  HAVE  POSTED  THIS  BUT  I  CAN  ONLY  DO  CASH  OR  MONEY  ORDERS  I  HAVE  NO  PAY  PAL  !  IF  YOU  ARE  STILL  INTERESTED  IN  THESE  ITEMS  I  WILL  SAVE THEM  AS  FRIST  COME  BASES  AND  GIVE  YOU  A  WEEK  TO  SEND  MONEY  ORDERS  !  I  HOPE  I  HAVE  NOT  UP SET  ANYONE  !
> *


 :angry: FUCKER U SHOULD'VE SAID SO N DA FIRST PLACE :biggrin:  JK BRO


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 10 2009, 05:45 PM~15041093
> *REVELL  TURE  WIRES  1/24 SCALE  ! $7.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


ill still take these,ill send cash,send me info,thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 10 2009, 09:23 PM~15043462
> *ill still take these,ill send cash,send me info,thanks. :biggrin:
> *


x2 on a set of tha streetburner wires


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 10 2009, 08:23 PM~15043462
> *ill still take these,ill send cash,send me info,thanks. :biggrin:
> *


x3
pm me your new address mini and I will send you a money order


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 10 2009, 04:45 PM~15041093
> *REVELL  TURE  WIRES  1/24 SCALE  ! $7.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


Hey BadSeed ! i had some one speak up on these via PM ! If the deal dosent happen you have them ! I'll let you know by Monday !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

PM's have been sent with the new address ! I will update sale theard ASAP !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 10 2009, 11:53 AM~15038004
> *on hold  for  coast to coast </span></span>
> DONKY DONK  LEFT  OVERS !<span style=\'color:red\'>$7.00 SHIPPED
> HAS  2  CHROME  FRONT  SET-UPS, 4  REAR  CHROME  SHOCK  AND  SPRINGS,AND  3  SETS  OF  WHEELS ! NO TIRES OR  REAR END !
> ...


 updated


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 10 2009, 12:09 PM~15038158
> *on hold  for  old low n slo
> STYLE #1
> 
> ...


updated


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 11 2009, 10:18 AM~15048729
> *Hey  BadSeed  !  i had  some  one  speak up  on these  via  PM !  If  the  deal  dosent  happen  you  have  them !  I'll  let  you  know  by  Monday !
> *


cool mini ,just lmk,thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

got me a grab bag


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 11 2009, 06:34 PM~15054443
> *got me a grab bag
> *


Work on a package when i get the $15.00 you be shipped :biggrin: What you get is what you get LOL !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 11 2009, 07:25 PM~15055439
> *Work  on  a  package  when  i  get the  $15.00    you be  shipped  :biggrin: What  you  get  is  what  you  get  LOL !
> *


mini , im in for a 20.00 grab bag too!

ill send you the 20.00 for it, and the 20.00 from the caddy deal from before, on one M.O if youd like


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 11 2009, 07:25 PM~15055439
> *Work  on  a  package  when  i  get the  $15.00    you be  shipped  :biggrin: What  you  get  is  what  you  get  LOL !
> *


M.O. ? can u pm me your addy


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 11 2009, 08:39 PM~15055565
> *mini , im in for a 20.00 grab bag too!
> 
> ill send you the 20.00 for it, and the 20.00 from the caddy deal from before, on one M.O if youd like
> *


I'm cool with that !* WHAT KINDA OF ITEMS YOU NEED STOCK ON ?*


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 11 2009, 07:49 PM~15055672
> *I'm  cool  with that  ! WHAT  KINDA  OF  ITEMS  YOU  NEED  STOCK  ON  ?
> *


thanx  

your junk will probly be good for me 

:cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 11 2009, 08:52 PM~15055703
> *thanx
> 
> your junk will probly be good for me
> ...



LOL ! Well just cause i have no use for it doesnt mean it will be junk LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

do you still have that 69 impala fastback? or the 70? cant remember what year it was!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 12 2009, 01:35 PM~15060277
> *do you still have that 69 impala fastback? or the 70? cant remember what year it was!
> *


It's called a Custom ! And no ! it was a gift i sent to UNDERCOVERIMPALA!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 12 2009, 03:58 PM~15061048
> *
> *


He has a real 70 custom ! His uncle bought it brand new and passed it on to him ! Since there are none in resin i made him 1 !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 12 2009, 02:00 PM~15061066
> *He  has  a real  70  custom  !  His  uncle  bought  it  brand new  and  passed  it  on  to  him  !  Since  there  are  none  in  resin    i  made  him  1  !
> *


and putting it to good use brother!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



still along way to go but its almost there!!!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*on hold for coast to coast *</span></span>
*DONKY DONK LEFT OVERS !*<span style=\'color:red\'>*$7.00 SHIPPED*
HAS 2 CHROME FRONT SET-UPS, 4 REAR CHROME SHOCK AND SPRINGS,AND 3 SETS OF WHEELS ! NO TIRES OR REAR END !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*on hold for old low n slo*
*STYLE #1*









*STYLE#2*








updated ! YOUCAN'TFADEME came by and picked up what he wanted still waiting for money orders , and BAD SEED the revell tru spokes are yours if your still interested !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> *$7.00 EACH SHIPPED *
> 2 COMPLETE SETS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

iil take the donk sets and the wires that you have left and if you have some lolo wires i need sum of them too .pm me that info fat boy :biggrin: :biggrin:  serious tho pm me your info


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 18 2009, 09:24 PM~15122936
> *iil take the donk sets and the wires that you have left and if you have some lolo wires i need sum of them too .pm me that info fat boy  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    serious tho pm me your info
> *


I'm going to wait till monday to see what i got left all together but as of now i belive i have the 4 donk sets ! As for low low wires D.L.O. got the last few sets i could spare LOL ! :biggrin: 

OH SNAPS ! Forgot i picked up 2 more donk impala bubbles tonight so that make 6 sets if you want all them hit me up and if i dont get payments in by weds next week i'll let you know whats up ! Could use cash bro but trades work also ! :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:thumbsup: 

I DONT KNOW IF YOU SEEN BUT I GOT THAT RESIN TODAY TOO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 18 2009, 09:40 PM~15123067
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> I DONT KNOW IF YOU SEEN BUT I GOT THAT RESIN TODAY TOO!!! :biggrin:
> *


MAKE YOUR PAPER BOO BOO ! When you got my order i got you covered !


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 18 2009, 10:37 PM~15123042
> *I'm  going  to   wait   till monday  to  see  what  i  got  left   all  together   but  as  of  now  i  belive  i  have the  4  donk  sets !   As  for  low low  wires   D.L.O.  got  the  last  few  sets  i  could  spare LOL !  :biggrin:
> 
> OH  SNAPS !   Forgot  i  picked  up  2  more  donk impala bubbles  tonight   so  that  make   6  sets    if  you  want  all  them   hit  me  up    and  if i  dont  get   payments  in  by  weds  next  week  i'll  let  you  know  whats   up !  Could  use   cash  bro  but  trades   work also !   :biggrin:
> *


wud u have any cady lolo tyres also if so i want them all .and any of your hollow tyres too .like the tyres that come with the escalade and any of the uptown tyrs also i want those tires too if you have the rims that will be a plus let me kno a price thats comfortable for me and you and ill send you a m/o i get paid tomarro and my bday is next friday holla at me wit a price and ill get the m/o tomarro i need rims and tires perferably stylish ones :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Sep 18 2009, 09:56 PM~15123190
> *wud u have any cady lolo tyres also if so i want them all .and any of your hollow tyres too .like the tyres that come with  the escalade and any of the uptown tyrs also i want those tires too if you have the rims that will be a plus let me kno a price thats comfortable for me and you and ill send you a m/o i get paid tomarro and my bday is next friday holla at me wit a price and ill get the m/o tomarro i need rims and tires perferably stylish ones  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'll pm you my plan !


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 18 2009, 11:23 PM~15123431
> *I'll pm  you  my  plan  !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 18 2009, 11:23 PM~15123431
> *I'll pm  you  my  plan  !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 15 2009, 03:00 PM~15088756
> *$7.00 EACH  SHIPPED  </span>
> SET-UPS  ARE  COMPLETE  WITH  ALL  ITEMS FOR  THE  DONK  VERISION !
> 4 SET- UPS  , 3 DIFFERNT  WHEEL  OPITIONS !
> ...


*updated as payments received!*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

hey mini u still got all them donk undies


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 22 2009, 01:35 PM~15152999
> *hey mini u still got all them donk undies
> *


 Deal pending with DADE COUNTY ! If we have a problem Ronny you got next in line !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Mini did you ever get the wheels i sent you ????????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 22 2009, 03:45 PM~15154269
> *Mini did you ever get the wheels i sent you ????????
> *


NO BROTHER ! I havent seen them yet :dunno:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 22 2009, 04:24 PM~15155837
> *NO  BROTHER !  I  havent  seen  them  yet  :dunno:
> *


Okay ill go check out what happend i had one of the parts guys at my work ship them out ill ask him for the confermation number tomorrow thats what i get for doing it the free 99 way............ ill keep you posted


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 22 2009, 03:21 PM~15153990
> *Deal  pending  with  DADE COUNTY  !  If  we  have  a  problem  Ronny  you  got  next  in  line  !
> *


damn dave what you doing pullin a train......lol
AND NO I DONT WANT TO BE NEXT IN LINE


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*WANTED TO GIVE COAST2COAST AND OLD LOW&SLO A HEADS UP ! 

BOTH YOUR PACKAGES WENT OUT TODAY ! *</span>



*OLD LOW&SLO YOURS DID NOT GET A CONFRIMATION# ON THE SHIPMENT ! THEY SAID ITS A NEW STANDERED THAT COST $5.95 TO SHIP ANY ITEM WITH CONFRIMATION IF UNDER A 1LB ! PLEASE UNDERSTAND !*

<span style=\'color:green\'>*COAST2COAST YOUR PACKAGE SHIPPED PRIOITY AND YOUR CONFRIMATION # IS 

0308 0070 0001 6448 8414*


THANKS FELLAS !


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 23 2009, 01:57 PM~15164978
> *WANTED  TO  GIVE  COAST2COAST  AND  OLD LOW&SLO  A  HEADS  UP !
> 
> BOTH  YOUR  PACKAGES  WENT  OUT  TODAY !  </span>
> ...


Dave.. Your post office is pulling your leg.. I ship items daily with confirmation and 90% are under a pound.. I shipped a package today that was 5oz and put confirmation on it..cost 2.19 with confirm.. hell hearse's package went out today and it was 3 something shipping and it had confirmation on it.. You either got a new teller or your post office is just trying to make more money by upping everyone to priority.. Hell base priority is only 4.95 and you can get confirmation on that.. I would ask to talk to the post master next time your there and make sure the person who told you that is corrected..


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

thanks david 
I'm not worried about a confirmation number.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Sep 23 2009, 05:02 PM~15165567
> *thanks david
> I'm not worried about a confirmation number.
> *



X-2 BRO ,PRECIATE IT THOUGH :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 23 2009, 01:46 PM~15165430
> *Dave.. Your post office is pulling your leg.. I ship items daily with confirmation and 90% are under a pound.. I shipped a package today that was 5oz and put confirmation on it..cost 2.19 with confirm..   hell hearse's package went out today   and it was 3 something shipping and it had confirmation on it.. You either got a new teller or your post office is just trying to make more money by upping everyone to priority.. Hell base priority is only 4.95 and you can get confirmation on that.. I would ask to talk to the post master next time your there and make sure the person who told you that is corrected..
> *


hno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*WANTED TO SAY THANKS TO [email protected] FOR SENDING FAST PAYMENT AND ADDING A BIT EXTRA SPENDAGE ! *



YOUR PACKAGE WAS SHIPPED TODAY !AGAIN THE POST OFFICE SAID MY PACKAGE DIDN'T WEIGH ENOUGH FOR PRIOTY SHIPPING , IT WENT 2-3 DAY FRIST CLASS ! BUT I GOT CONFRIMATION ! 

*THANKS FELLAS FOR ALL THAT BOUGHT AND PAID UP ! AS OF NOW EVERY THING WAS SOLD !*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

GONE :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*76 caprice factory sealed $17.00 Shipped with confrimation!*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

GONE :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

GONE :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

got the package today bro! appreciate everything :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 25 2009, 06:33 PM~15187136
> *got the package today bro! appreciate everything :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS YOU FOR BUYING AT MINIDREAM INC.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

more pics of the jimmy?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 25 2009, 06:42 PM~15187222
> *more pics of the jimmy?
> *


 DEAD BATTERIES ! IT IS COMPLETE AND HAS A PARTICIAL BUILT MINI BIKE SCKOOTER ALL SO ! THE TOP COMES OFF ALSO !


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 15 2009, 04:02 PM~15088769
> *on hold  for  old low n slo
> STYLE #1
> 
> ...


hey homie i want thos bbs wheels instead of tha streetburner wires. im sendin a money order out tomorrow


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

pm'd


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 25 2009, 06:45 PM~15187245
> *DEAD BATTERIES  !  IT  IS  COMPLETE  AND  HAS  A  PARTICIAL  BUILT  MINI BIKE  SCKOOTER  ALL SO !  THE  TOP  COMES  OFF  ALSO  !
> *


ill take it.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 25 2009, 03:35 PM~15187159
> *THANKS  YOU  FOR  BUYING  AT  MINIDREAM INC.
> *


this topic is like going to pick a parts :biggrin:  u get everything for cheap. hey mini how about a buy 1 get one free sale fucker :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Sep 25 2009, 06:57 PM~15187329
> *hey homie i want thos bbs wheels instead of tha streetburner wires. im sendin a money order out tomorrow
> *


*SORRY TUNZ ! I DIDN'T SEE PAYMENT FOR ALMOST 2 WEEKS ! ALL THE WHEELS LEFT IN THE POST WENT TO [email protected] I STATED I WOULD ONLY HOLD ITEMS FOR A WEEK ! *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 25 2009, 07:10 PM~15187427
> *this topic is like going to pick a parts  :biggrin:   u get everything for cheap. hey mini how about a buy 1 get one free sale fucker    :biggrin:  :0  :0
> *


* I CAN DO THAT ! *

*WHO EVER BUYS THE DONK LOT FOR $50.00 I WILL TOSS IN THE 76 CAPRICE ! *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 25 2009, 08:13 PM~15187443
> *SORRY  TUNZ  !  I  DIDN'T  SEE  PAYMENT  FOR  ALMOST  2 WEEKS  !    ALL  THE  WHEELS  LEFT  IN  THE  POST    WENT TO  [email protected]  I  STATED  I  WOULD  ONLY  HOLD  ITEMS  FOR  A WEEK  !
> *





:biggrin: werd :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

GONE :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WHEELS GONE TO [email protected] ! THANKS BRO !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 25 2009, 04:18 PM~15187466
> * I  CAN  DO  THAT !
> 
> WHO  EVER  BUYS  THE  DONK  LOT  FOR  $50.00  I  WILL  TOSS  IN  THE  76  CAPRICE  !
> *


 :0 ....................... :biggrin: .....................


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

GONE :biggrin: :


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*ABLE TO TAKE PAY PAL ON THIS CRACK SLAP SPECIAL ! *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

1 dolla 1dolla 1 dolla 1 dolla everything must goooooo 1 dolla 1 dolla 1 dolla 1 dolla :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

GONE :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ill take the jimmy.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 25 2009, 08:54 PM~15188230
> *ill take the jimmy.
> *


SORRY BRO I DON'T HAVE TIME TO WAIT FOR EACH ITEM LITTLE D ! I NEED TO COVER MY BILL ASAP ! SO AS OF RIGHT NOW ITS GOT TO GO AS A LOT AS POSTED !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ill wait till everything is 1 dolla 1 dolla 1 dolla 1 dolla :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 25 2009, 08:59 PM~15188273
> *ill wait till everything is 1 dolla 1 dolla 1 dolla 1 dolla  :biggrin:
> *


NOT GOING TO HAPPEN ! IF I DON'T THE FUNDS TO PAY MY BILL I'LL JUST HAVE TO HOLD ON TO EVERYTHING AND PROBLEY HIDE UNDER A NEW SCREEN NAME CAUSE NO ONE WILL DEAL WITH ME AGAIN CAUSE I DIDNT PAY FOR MY ORDER !


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

2 for 1.. lmao.. Mini knows all to well the 2 for 1.. Sex once.. 2 kids.. Damn..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 25 2009, 09:46 PM~15188668
> *2 for 1.. lmao.. Mini knows all to well the 2 for 1.. Sex once.. 2 kids.. Damn..
> *


1 REASON I CAN'T FOR MY ORDER SIR ! BUT I'M A TRING TO GET THE FUNDS SO YOU DON'T HAVE TO BE OUT OF POCKET FOR MY ORDER ! :tears:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*77 BRONCO $150.00 O.B.O SHIPPED! * 
WAS BUILT FROM THE BOSS HOSS KIT ! HAS CUSTOM FRAME, GRILL , WHEELS, SHOCKS, TAIL GATE ! COVERED IN ALL AUTOMOTIVE PPG PAINT AND PPG CLEAR ! FULL DETAILED !


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

oh damn Mini is pulling out the goodies....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 25 2009, 09:56 PM~15188771
> *oh damn Mini is pulling out the goodies....
> *


*I GOT A BILL NEEDS PAID !  *


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 25 2009, 06:50 PM~15188189
> *NEED  ALL  THIS  GONE ! MADE  AN  ORDER  WITH  SCALE DREAMS  AND MY    BILL  NEEDS TO BE  PAID  !  YOU  CAN  PAY  PAL  HIM  DIRECT  AND  I'LL  SHIP  NEXT  DAY  !  I THOUGHT  I  HAD  THE  FUNDS  BUT  IT  DIDN'T  SHOW UP  !  SO PLEASE HELP  ME  KEEP  MY  WORD!
> EVERYTHING  FOR  $135.00  SHIPPED ASAP !
> *


pm sent brother!  :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Sep 26 2009, 12:22 AM~15189633
> *pm sent brother!    :biggrin:
> *






:0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Sep 25 2009, 08:22 PM~15189633
> *pm sent brother!    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!omg!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Sep 25 2009, 11:22 PM~15189633
> *pm sent brother!    :biggrin:
> *


*DONE DEAL THANKS LINC FOR HOOKIN A BROTHER UP ! *

I'LL GET THE ITEMS BOXED UP AND SHIPPED ! :worship:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*77 BRONCO $150.00 O.B.O SHIPPED! * 
WAS BUILT FROM THE BOSS HOSS KIT ! HAS CUSTOM FRAME, GRILL , WHEELS, SHOCKS, TAIL GATE ! COVERED IN ALL AUTOMOTIVE PPG PAINT AND PPG CLEAR ! FULL DETAILED !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

caprice is gone !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*MERCEDEZ BENZ SLK ! STARTED KIT ! COMPLETE ENOUGH TO BUILD A CAR IS MISSING TIRES ! $ 16.00 SHIPPED WITH CONFRIMATION*


















*ALFA ROMAO GTV ! OPENED COMPLETE ENOUGH TO BUILD CAR NO TIRES ! $16.00 SHIPPED WITH CONFRIMATION !*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

SALE THREAD UPDATED ! 
EVEYTHING ALL ON THIS PAGE IS WHATS LEFT!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 26 2009, 07:13 AM~15191779
> *DONE  DEAL  THANKS  LINC  FOR  HOOKIN  A  BROTHER  UP !
> 
> I'LL  GET  THE  ITEMS  BOXED  UP  AND  SHIPPED  !  :worship:
> *



:biggrin: glad to help you out mini!! thanks for workin a deal with me! And thanks to Rick aka Phatras of Scaledreams for his help making this happen for all 3 of us!! look forward to seeing what you do to the Bu and cant wait to get that and the big bodies!


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

do you accept money order? if you do i call dibs on the caprice


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Sep 26 2009, 12:38 PM~15192413
> *do you accept money order? if you do i call dibs on the caprice
> *



I ALREADY PM'ED HIM ON IT BRO. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Sep 26 2009, 11:38 AM~15192413
> *do you accept money order? if you do i call dibs on the caprice
> *


* SORRY SDKID D.L.O. HAS FRIST DIB'S HERES HIS PM TO PROVE IT !*

D.L.O.Styles 76, Today, 10:49 AM  


Baller


Group: First Year
Posts: 822
Member No.: 75,885
Joined: Jan 2009



mini i want that 76 caprice too. but do i need to use paypal? or money order? cause i got cut off on the paypal for a little bit. lmk. 



*IF ARE DEAL GOES SOUR YOUR NEXT IN LINE PLAYER !*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 26 2009, 12:17 PM~15192600
> *I ALREADY PM'ED HIM ON IT BRO. :biggrin:
> *


PM'ED REPLIED


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*CHROME DONK UNDIES ! $7.00 SHIPPED EACH !*

_ BUY MORE THEN 1 SAVES ON SHIPPING!_ 

HAVE 8 SETS - 4 STYLES ! 

*STYLE # 1* - (2 SETS)










*STYLE # 2* - (1 SET)










*STYLE # 3* - (1 SET)










*STYLE # 4* - ( 4 SETS)










MONEY ORDERS ONLY PLEASE ! AGAIN SHIPPING PAID , BUY MORE THEN 1 SET IT GETS CHEAPER !


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey mini
rec'd the rims today . thank you !!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 26 2009, 10:10 AM~15191974
> *MERCEDEZ BENZ SLK ! STARTED KIT !  COMPLETE ENOUGH  TO  BUILD  A  CAR  IS  MISSING  TIRES !  $ 16.00 SHIPPED  WITH  CONFRIMATION
> 
> 
> ...


* BOTH $25.00 SHIPPED *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 26 2009, 02:50 PM~15193349
> *CHROME  DONK  UNDIES !  $7.00 SHIPPED  EACH !
> 
> BUY  MORE  THEN 1 SAVES  ON  SHIPPING!
> ...


* HURRY UP AN BUY !*


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

hit me up with a trade on the alfa romao....


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 25 2009, 08:13 PM~15187443
> *SORRY   TUNZ  !   I  DIDN'T   SEE  PAYMENT   FOR  ALMOST  2 WEEKS  !    ALL  THE  WHEELS   LEFT   IN  THE  POST    WENT TO  [email protected]  I  STATED  I  WOULD  ONLY  HOLD  ITEMS  FOR  A WEEK  !
> *


its all good homie. wasnt tryin 2 play games with ya. jus got busy and kept forgetting :twak:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 27 2009, 01:44 PM~15199117
> *hit me up with a trade  on the alfa romao....
> *


whats you got in mind for a trade ?????


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 28 2009, 01:00 PM~15208647
> *whats    you  got  in  mind  for  a  trade  ?????
> *


:dunno: m me a want list, you know what i have......


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 26 2009, 02:50 PM~15193349
> *CHROME  DONK  UNDIES !  $7.00 SHIPPED  EACH !
> 
> BUY  MORE  THEN 1 SAVES  ON  SHIPPING!
> ...


last bump for this sale if no one is interested i will place these on my auction block !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

QUICK HEADS UP FOR EVERYONE IN A DEAL WITH ME !

PHATRAS= YOU PACKAGE WENT OUT TODAY YOUR ! 2 DAY PRIORITY # 0308 0070 0001 6448 8049 

[email protected]= YOU GOT A PACKAGE COMIN PRIORITY 2DAY # 0308 0070 0001 6448 8025

DA SQUID= I SENT OUT YOUR PACKAGE ! THANKS FOR THE QUICK PAYMENT ! 2 DAY PRIORITY # 0308 0070 0001 6448 8032

D.L.O.= YOUR PACKAGE WENT OUT TODAY 2 DAY PRIORITY #
0308 0070 0001 6448 8018 

THANK YOU ALL FOR BUYING/TRADING WITH ME ! MY COMPUTER IS ON ITS WAY TO BE WORKED ON , MY SON GOT IT STUCK IN SAFE MODE AND WE CAN NOT FIX IT ! SO ITS HEADING INTO THE SHOP ! PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU GUYS GET YOUR ITEMS AND I'LL RESPOND WHEN I'M BACK ON LINE !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

NM


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Maybe while your logged in under his name you can fix the Mini Fat n Blad to Mini Fat n Bald. Lol


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Maybe he likes being Fat and Blad....whatever blad is. lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

hey now watch who you guys are talkin about ! You never know what kind of ninja you be messin with !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll just throw some plastic at you, that should distract you long enough so I can get away. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 29 2009, 09:59 PM~15223660
> *I'll just throw some plastic at you, that should distract you long enough so I can get away.  :biggrin:
> *



Shit i didn't rellize i spell bald wrong ! BUT I CHANGED THAT ! LOL ! 

*And i got my computer fixed so its all good ! *


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Well at least you changed it. I guess you don't have to be a good speller to build nice rides. :roflmao: Just messin with ya Mini.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Sep 29 2009, 10:25 PM~15223978
> *Well at least you changed it. I guess you don't have to be a good speller to build nice rides.  :roflmao:  Just messin with ya Mini.
> *


never was in a spelling bee !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 29 2009, 08:27 PM~15224012
> *never  was  in  a  spelling  bee !
> *


no shit? U should have. U'd won them all. Lol.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*MERCEDEZ BENZ SLK ! STARTED KIT ! COMPLETE ENOUGH TO BUILD A CAR IS MISSING TIRES ! $ 16.00 SHIPPED WITH CONFRIMATION*


















*ALFA ROMAO GTV ! OPENED COMPLETE ENOUGH TO BUILD CAR NO TIRES ! $16.00 SHIPPED WITH CONFRIMATION !*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2009, 11:19 PM~15253900
> *MERCEDEZ BENZ SLK ! STARTED KIT !  COMPLETE ENOUGH  TO  BUILD  A  CAR  IS  MISSING  TIRES !  $ 16.00 SHIPPED  WITH  CONFRIMATION
> 
> 
> ...






is that slk in primer?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 2 2009, 10:40 PM~15254073
> *is that slk in primer?
> *



no ! it's in safety orange paint ! it was like that when i got in a lot of other kits !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*MERCEDEZ BENZ SLK ! STARTED KIT ! COMPLETE ENOUGH TO BUILD A CAR IS MISSING TIRES ! $ 16.00 SHIPPED WITH CONFRIMATION*


















*ALFA ROMAO GTV ! OPENED COMPLETE ENOUGH TO BUILD CAR NO TIRES ! $16.00 SHIPPED WITH CONFRIMATION !*

















*
LAST BUMP ON THESE ! I'LL TAKE $20.00 SHIPPED FOR BOTH !*


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

PM


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

Fucker you knew I wanted he alfa Romeo


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 9 2009, 10:42 PM~15316161
> *Fucker you knew I wanted he alfa Romeo
> *


* IT WAS HERE ALL DAY !*


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 10 2009, 07:58 AM~15318680
> * IT  WAS  HERE  ALL DAY  !
> *


Well u told me u sold all the shit I wanted ......


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 10 2009, 01:17 PM~15319521
> *Well u told me u sold all the shit I wanted ......
> *


bring back a set of the wires and trade it for the Alfa !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:nono: I'd rather pay cash.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*MY BASEMENT SWEEP SELL OUT ! THESE ARE ALL UNWANTED ITEMS ! IF PRICE LOOKS WRONG SHOT AN OFFER ! * 

*PHOTOETCH ITEMS !*

*$5.00 SHIPPED * 

2 PLAQUE'S

















*$7.00 SHIPPED*

1 SET OF DAYTON CHIPS & 2 SETS OF KNOCK OFFS

































*BAGGED KITS ! *

ALL THESE ARE COMPLETE ENOUGH TO RESTORE OR PART OUT ! 

*$10.00 SHIPPED ON EACH !*

70'S MERC.








69 TORINO 








NISSAN PRIMER 









*^^MORE PICS OF THE ABOVE CARS IF INTRESTED ?^^*
*$15.00 SHIPPED !*

THUNDERBIRD GRAB BAG !


















*$8.00 SHIPPED*

66 FORD PARTS BAG ONLY ! 



















*BOXED KITS !*

*$15.00 SHIPPED EACH *

STARTED BUT COMPLETE !

















COMPELET ENOUGH TO BUILD HAS THE REAR PACKAGE TRAY MISSING !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*PARTS BOX OF TREES ! *

*$20.00 SHIPPED *










*MIXED BOX OF WHEELS!*

*$25.00 SHIPPED*


















*OR DO THE BLOW OUT BOX FOR $70.00 **SHIPPED ! EVERYTHING POSTED TODAY IN ONE LARGE LOT FOR <span style=\'color:gray\'>70.00 SHIPPED ! *</span>


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

does that inclued the photoech


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 16 2009, 03:09 PM~15379031
> *does that inclued the photoech
> *



*THATS EVERYTHING PLACE UP FOR SALE TODAY ! *


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

NISSAN PRIMER and the box of weels pm me


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

I'll take the koffs ans plaques .....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe+Oct 16 2009, 03:31 PM~15379252-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DEUCES PMED AND RESPONDED FIRST ! HE WANTS THE WHOLE LOT AS 1 ! IF HE DOES NOT TAKE IT THE NEXT MEMBER WAS REALISTIC WHICH HAS FIRST DIBS ON THE WHEEL BOX ! HEARSE HAS DIBS ON THE PHOTO ETCH ITEMS 

MCLOVIN YOUR OFFER ON THE NISSAN AND WHEEL BOXES WAS DENIED!
IF ITEMS DON'T SALE I WILL THINK ABOUT THE OFFER A LITTLE MORE .


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ill give u full price i just threw it out there


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 16 2009, 03:31 PM~15379252
> *I'll take the koffs ans plaques .....
> *


OK SO YOU WANT THE P/E ! $20.00 SHIPPED I'LL TOSS IN THE ALFA !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 16 2009, 03:25 PM~15379191
> *NISSAN PRIMER  and the box of weels pm me
> *


*MAKE IT AN EVEN $50.00 CARLA I'LL TOSS IN THE BOX OF PARTS TREES!*


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 17 2009, 07:27 AM~15385857
> *OK    SO  YOU  WANT    THE  P/E  !  $20.00 SHIPPED  I'LL  TOSS IN  THE  ALFA  !
> *


hamuch picked up? :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 17 2009, 02:04 PM~15386983
> *hamuch picked up? :biggrin:
> *


*that is picked up ! *


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Oct 17 2009, 07:27 AM~15385857-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fucker you said shipped, gas aint free.... :angry: i offer 15 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 17 2009, 03:33 PM~15387432
> *fucker you said shipped, gas aint free.... :angry:  i offer 15 :biggrin:
> *


 nows it $35.00 and must be shipped !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 17 2009, 01:41 PM~15387472
> *nows  it  $35.00  and  must  be  shipped  !
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Oct 17 2009, 07:27 AM~15385857-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just lol'd


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*AS SOON AS I GET PAYMENTS FROM THE ITEMS I AM HOLDING WILL UPDATE WHATS LEFT ! ON A LITTLE SIDE NOTE; THESE ARE ALL THE ITEMS AT THIS TIME THAT I AM GOING TO OFFER UP . I DUG INTO ALL MY STASH I HAVE HERE AT THE NEW HOUSE AND EVERYTHING I HAVE NO LIKES TO KEEPING OR USING IS POSTED FOR SALE ! SO IF YOU SEE SOMETHING YOU WANT PLEASE REPLY OR PM ! ONCE ITS GONE IT WILL BE AWHILE TILL ANOTHER CLEAN OUT SALE !  *


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 20 2009, 12:32 PM~15413010
> *AS  SOON  AS  I  GET  PAYMENTS  FROM  THE  ITEMS  I  AM  HOLDING  WILL  UPDATE  WHATS  LEFT ! ON  A  LITTLE  SIDE  NOTE; THESE  ARE  ALL THE  ITEMS  AT THIS  TIME THAT  I  AM  GOING  TO OFFER  UP .  I  DUG  INTO  ALL MY  STASH  I  HAVE HERE  AT THE  NEW  HOUSE  AND  EVERYTHING  I  HAVE  NO  LIKES  TO  KEEPING  OR  USING  IS  POSTED  FOR  SALE  !  SO  IF YOU  SEE  SOMETHING  YOU  WANT  PLEASE  REPLY  OR  PM  !  ONCE  ITS  GONE  IT  WILL BE  AWHILE  TILL  ANOTHER  CLEAN OUT  SALE  !
> *


if you are clearing out any caddy stuff, caddy parts caddy resin, or plaques hit me up first. Im finally back on my feet enough to grab up some stuff again.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 20 2009, 02:19 PM~15413398
> *if you are clearing out any caddy stuff, caddy parts caddy resin, or plaques hit me up first. Im finally back on my feet enough to grab up some stuff again.
> *


STILL WAITING ON THE FIRST DEAL TO COMPLETE ! LOL ! 

YEA I GOT SOME BIG BODY CADDY ITEMS I NEED GO INTO AND EITHER USE IT OR CUT IT UP ! IF I FUND NO NEED FOR IT I'LL LET YOU KNOW ! YOUCANTPAYME HAS ALREADY ASKED FOR MY LEFT OVER 90ed ITEMS ONCE I'M DONE WITH MY PROJECT FOR THOSE !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

block of cheese?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 20 2009, 03:39 PM~15414105
> *block of cheese?
> *


Block of cheese is about to get shredded ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus+Oct 20 2009, 03:39 PM~15414105-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*ASKING $40.00 SHIPPED OR TRADE FOR 4 KITS! *


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

wat ya want for trades on that old block of resin bro ..pm me and let me know


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*UPDATED! STILL HAVE THESE ITEMS FOR SALE !*</span>
*MY BASEMENT SWEEP SELL OUT ! THESE ARE ALL UNWANTED ITEMS ! IF PRICE LOOKS WRONG SHOT AN OFFER ! * 

*PHOTOETCH ITEMS !*

*$5.00 SHIPPED * 

2 PLAQUE'S
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/FOR%20SALE/101_4308.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/FOR%20SALE/101_4310.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*$7.00 SHIPPED*

1 SET OF DAYTON CHIPS & 2 SETS OF KNOCK OFFS
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/FOR%20SALE/101_4311.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/FOR%20SALE/101_4312.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/FOR%20SALE/101_4313.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/FOR%20SALE/101_4314.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*BAGGED KITS ! *

ALL THESE ARE COMPLETE ENOUGH TO RESTORE OR PART OUT ! 

*$10.00 SHIPPED ON EACH !*

70'S MERC.
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/FOR%20SALE/101_4315.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
69 TORINO 
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/FOR%20SALE/101_4319.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*^^MORE PICS OF THE ABOVE CARS IF INTRESTED ?^^*
*$15.00 SHIPPED !*

THUNDERBIRD GRAB BAG !

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/FOR%20SALE/101_4328.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/FOR%20SALE/101_4329.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*$8.00 SHIPPED*

66 FORD PARTS BAG ONLY ! 

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/FOR%20SALE/101_4331.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/FOR%20SALE/101_4330.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<span style=\'color:blue\'>*BOXED KITS !*

*$15.00 SHIPPED EACH *

STARTED BUT COMPLETE !

















COMPELET ENOUGH TO BUILD HAS THE REAR PACKAGE TRAY MISSING !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*ALSO STILL HAVE THIS ! *</span>
<span style=\'color:blue\'>*PARTS BOX OF TREES ! *

*$20.00 SHIPPED *


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 20 2009, 02:53 PM~15414688
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*WANTED TO SAY THAT CARLA BACK UP HIS WORD AND SENT PAYMENT FOR THE 2 ITEMS HE WAS WANTING ! THANKS CARLA I'LL SEND IT OUT WHEN I GET HOME FROM WORK THIS WEEK ! *


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks mini glad you got it


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 26 2009, 02:33 PM~15470259
> *thanks mini glad you got it
> *


I'M AWAY FROM HOME AT WORK WHEN I GET HOME AND TAKE A NAP I'LL GET IT SHIPPED !


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ok cool


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I tried calling today to pick up the photoetch


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 26 2009, 02:25 PM~15470177
> *WANTED TO GIVE CARLA I HEADS UP ! I SHIPPED YOUR PACKAGE TODAY YOU LITTLE PISS POT ! FUCKING SHIPPING WAS $13.00 *** SACK I ADDED SOME EXTRA SHIT TO THE PACKAGE !
> 
> CONFRIMATION # 0308 0070 0001 6456 0042
> ...


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: damm mini


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

damn mini thanks


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 20 2009, 04:53 PM~15414688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what kits u need?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 28 2009, 02:21 AM~15489294
> *what kits u need?
> *



I ALREADY MADE A DEAL WITH HIM ON THAT ONE SUNDAY! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well its been awhile and its been hard to build but i done showed these and now its time to move them on ! 

SO HERE ARE SOME MORE BUILDS FOR SALE ! 

$100.00 o.b.o. 61 Impala IN A PEACH ! 










$100.00 o.b.o. 2008 COPPER CHOPPER 










$100.00 GOLDIELLAC










$100.00 o.b.o. 80 bronco 










$200.00 PENITENTIARY DREAMS 










$100.00 BASKET CASE 










More pics in my display topic if you need to see more pics !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

DAMN MINI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BUY THESE TOP OF THE LINE BUILDS UP!!!!! IMO THEY ARE WORTH THE MONEY AND IF I DIDNT JUST GO TO KC I WOULD BY A COUPLE OF THESE OFF OF DAVE!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well its been awhile and its been hard to build but i done showed these and now its time to move them on ! 

SO HERE ARE SOME MORE BUILDS FOR SALE ! 

$100.00 o.b.o. 61 Impala IN A PEACH ! 










$100.00 o.b.o. 2008 COPPER CHOPPER 










$100.00 GOLDIELLAC










$100.00 o.b.o. 80 bronco 










$200.00 PENITENTIARY DREAMS 










$100.00 BASKET CASE 










$100.00 o.b.o. 75 cutlass donk 










More pics in my display topic if you need to see more pics !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: darkside customs, MAZDAT, *Dr.aCuLa*

:angry: I see cocksnot found his way in your sale thread Dave....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Shit couldn't afford it even if someone was stupid enough to fall for his scam again !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Bump to the top ! 

Willing to hear offers or trades !


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

I offer you 2 bucks, a book of forever stamps, a fat xacto, 3 #11 blades(only one is sharp still) half a roll of tp, some stale Doritos, 2 feet of blue masking tape, an empty chrome sprue from a 66 impala, and 2 sponge bob band aids for the bronco..If you feel bad about the deal you can toss some money on top to make up for the awesomeness im giving ya.. Let me know..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 17 2010, 06:34 PM~17818196
> *I offer you 2 bucks, a book of forever stamps, a fat xacto, 3 #11 blades(only one is sharp still) half a roll of tp, some stale Doritos, 2 feet of blue masking tape, an empty chrome sprue from a 66 impala, and 2 sponge bob band aids for the bronco..If you feel bad about the deal you can toss some money on top to make up for the awesomeness im giving ya.. Let me know..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 15 2010, 09:05 PM~17797551
> *Well   its  been  awhile  and   its   been    hard  to  build  but    i  done  showed  these   and   now  its  time  to   move  them on !
> 
> SO  HERE     ARE  SOME   MORE  BUILDS  FOR  SALE  !
> ...


bump for the bro, great price's for these pieces guy's.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

i just want some of that paint from the bike! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

WHAT YOU LOOKING FOR IN TRADE DAVE???


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

Dave get at me I got a project for you


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

HELP THIS HOMIE OUT.. GREAT BUILDER AND SELLER.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 15 2010, 09:05 PM~17797551
> *Well  its  been  awhile  and  its  been    hard  to  build  but    i  done  showed  these  and  now  its  time  to  move  them on !
> 
> SO  HERE    ARE  SOME  MORE  BUILDS  FOR  SALE  !
> ...


DEAL BOUNS TIME ! Anyone that buys 1 of these builds by Friday June 25,2010 I'll toss in this !


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 17 2010, 06:34 PM~17818196
> *I offer you 2 bucks, a book of forever stamps, a fat xacto, 3 #11 blades(only one is sharp still) half a roll of tp, some stale Doritos, 2 feet of blue masking tape, an empty chrome sprue from a 66 impala, and 2 sponge bob band aids for the bronco..If you feel bad about the deal you can toss some money on top to make up for the awesomeness im giving ya.. Let me know..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Nice bonus.. You should just sell that to me on the cheap..lol.. For real guys these are some top notch builds and well worth the money.. Wish I had the spare lot to buy one..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 22 2010, 09:41 PM~17860343
> *Nice bonus.. You should just sell that to me on the cheap..lol..  For real guys these are some top notch builds and well worth the money.. Wish I had the spare lot to buy one..
> *


wish i had the extra loot ..red peniteniary would be mine!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 22 2010, 07:28 PM~17859563
> *DEAL  BOUNS TIME  !    Anyone  that  buys  1  of  these  builds  by  Friday  June 25,2010  I'll  toss in    this  !
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 22 2010, 07:41 PM~17860343
> *Nice bonus.. You should just sell that to me on the cheap..lol..  For real guys these are some top notch builds and well worth the money.. Wish I had the spare lot to buy one..
> *


x2 shit sell it to me for the 30.00 :biggrin: and comeup whit a new bonus :happysad:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 22 2010, 10:27 PM~17860928
> *wish i had the extra loot ..red peniteniary would be mine!
> *


Brother I'm open to real offers?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 22 2010, 09:41 PM~17860343
> *Nice bonus.. You should just sell that to me on the cheap..lol..  For real guys these are some top notch builds and well worth the money.. Wish I had the spare lot to buy one..
> *


 You offering store credit i would be interested :biggrin: !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

come one...... come all.....buy from the guy that builds them all! sweet rides for sale ,COME BUY THESE UP!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

FUCK YEAH I GOT ME AN OFFICAL "MINIDREAMS" PIECE!! "GANGSTER BLUES" 85' CADILLAC FLEETWOOD!! WORTH THE MONEY I SPENT!! TOP NOTCH WORK! YOU WONT BE DISAPPOINTED!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 15 2010, 07:05 PM~17797551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THIS, I SHAVED THE TRIM ON MY 62


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Sent ya a pm man..


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

hey mini you still have that suburban project? or do you have any more of your truck projects you want to sell?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 15 2010, 07:05 PM~17797551
> *Well  its  been  awhile  and  its  been    hard  to  build  but    i  done  showed  these  and  now  its  time  to  move  them on !
> 
> SO  HERE    ARE  SOME  MORE  BUILDS  FOR  SALE  !
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 100 is cheap


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well its been awhile and its been hard to build but i done showed these and now its time to move them on ! 

SO HERE ARE SOME MORE BUILDS FOR SALE ! 

$100.00 o.b.o. 61 Impala IN A PEACH ! 










$100.00 o.b.o. 2008 COPPER CHOPPER 










$100.00 GOLDIELLAC










$100.00 o.b.o. 80 bronco 










$100.00 BASKET CASE 










$100.00 o.b.o. 75 cutlass donk 










More pics in my display topic if you need to see more pics !


*HOT DEAL POPPIN ! IF ANYONE CAN PAY PAL J FOR THE LAST 2 SETS OF THE LS PACKAGE'S YOU CAN PICK A BUILD AND CONSIDER IT AN EVEN TRADE ! *

DEAL HAS TO BE FOR THE LAST 2 SETS !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i hate you lol................  im j/p foo!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 3 2010, 11:03 AM~17952122
> *i hate you lol................    im j/p foo!
> *


MAn i want the J LS package bad ! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 3 2010, 12:05 PM~17952135
> *MAn  i  want    the  J  LS  package    bad  !  :biggrin:
> *





i feel ya bro! its nice too :biggrin: 


and i wish i had some extra cash right now, ide help ya out brother, i want that bronco lol


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 3 2010, 12:00 PM~17952100
> *Well  its  been  awhile  and  its  been    hard  to  build  but    i  done  showed  these  and  now  its  time  to  move  them on !
> 
> SO  HERE    ARE  SOME  MORE  BUILDS  FOR  SALE  !
> ...


 :0 WISH I HAD PAYPAL


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 3 2010, 08:05 AM~17952135
> *MAn  i  want    the  J  LS  package    bad  !  :biggrin:
> *


How much are the ls kits?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 3 2010, 09:54 PM~17956056
> *How much are the ls kits?
> *


$35, but i think that batch is long gone and he's startin the second?! i think its goin up a lil now?!


----------



## JGREEZY (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 20 2009, 05:53 PM~15414688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WUS UP HOMMIE STILL GOT DA RIVI??? :x:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 22 2010, 06:28 PM~17859563
> *DEAL  BOUNS TIME  !    Anyone   that   buys  1  of  these   builds  by  Friday  June 25,2010  I'll   toss in    this  !
> 
> 
> ...


I need the wheels thats on that truck, cars' look great main.. hey does 

goldielac have those (Minidr. photo etch seat belts..llike the other cadi? even if it does nt have them. can you post more pictures? thnx... and whats up with the euro 2 dr caprice?
it was like a 79 or 80? And if you have any painted / unbuilt kit's pr promos ? that you might sell? then you might as well throw em up.. hey the penitentiary cadillac is the one with adjustable chrome suspension..?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 4 2010, 03:42 AM~17956899
> *I need the wheels thats on that truck,  cars' look great main..  hey does
> 
> goldielac have those (Minidr. photo etch seat belts..llike the other cadi? even if it does nt have them. can you post more pictures? thnx... and whats up with the euro 2 dr caprice?
> ...


x2... they should be casted


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Hey hit me up with what ya want on our deal..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well its been awhile and its been hard to build but i done showed these and now its time to move them on ! 

SO HERE ARE SOME MORE BUILDS FOR SALE ! 

$100.00 o.b.o. 61 Impala IN A PEACH ! 










$100.00 o.b.o. 2008 COPPER CHOPPER 










$100.00 GOLDIELLAC










$100.00 o.b.o. 80 bronco 










$100.00 BASKET CASE 










$100.00 o.b.o. 75 cutlass donk 










More pics in my display topic if you need to see more pics !
*HOT DEAL POPPIN ! IF ANYONE CAN PAY PAL J FOR 2 SETS OF THE LS PACKAGE'S YOU CAN PICK A BUILD AND CONSIDER IT AN EVEN TRADE ! *

DEAL HAS TO BE FOR 2 SETS !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 4 2010, 07:41 AM~17957413
> *x2... they should be casted
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MAN I WANT SOME OF J's LS CLIPS ! TO THE TOP WISHING TO SALE SO I CAN GET MY HANDS ON THEM BEFORE THEY ARE GONE ! HELP ME SECURE A FEW FOR MY-SELF !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I always loved, Basketcase.


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 17 2010, 07:03 AM~18067719
> *I always loved, Basketcase.
> 
> *


X2 that looks so perfect :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good deals here!   '61 looks hot!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 17 2010, 01:11 AM~18067018
> *MAN  I  WANT    SOME  OF  J's  LS  CLIPS !  TO THE  TOP    WISHING  TO  SALE  SO  I  CAN    GET  MY  HANDS  ON  THEM  BEFORE  THEY  ARE  GONE  !  HELP  ME  SECURE A  FEW  FOR  MY-SELF !
> *


I would help you but you now what.. I dont want to.. Not really sure why.. Might be cause you keep calling me. I dont mind people calling but its really creeping when your name comes up on my called id but all i hear is some slapping noise and some heaving breathing. 
Might be that you keep sending me those dirty texts. Now dont get me wrong I love a dirty text as much as the next guy but when there self portraits I have a problem with it.. 
HAHAHAHA.. ya bum.. 


TTT.. the pictures dont do the builds justice and they are worth the money..


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

TTT.. the pictures dont do the builds justice and they are worth the money.. 

X2 HELP THE BROTHA OUT


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Jul 17 2010, 03:54 PM~18069836
> *TTT.. the pictures dont do the builds justice and they are worth the money..
> 
> X2 HELP THE BROTHA OUT
> *


X3, ive got his orange 06 mustang in my display case.

also david, ill take that caddy we talked about. ill send you a PM in a minute


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

$100.00 GOLDIELLAC*SOLD AND SHIPPED 7/30/10 *










HEY 4DA702 MONEY ORDER CAME TODAY AND I SHIPPED IT OUT TODAY ! I SENT IT 2DAY PRIORTY SO YOU SHOULD HAVE IT MONDAY . HERE'S YOUR CONFRIMATION #

0308 0070 0001 6456 4873

THANKS BRO !


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 30 2010, 12:45 PM~18186484
> *$100.00 GOLDIELLACSOLD AND  SHIPPED 7/30/10
> 
> 
> ...


This bitch looks so much better in person :wow: thanks David!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

$100.00 o.b.o.  61 Impala  IN A PEACH ! 










$100.00 o.b.o.  2008 COPPER  CHOPPER 










$100.00 o.b.o. 80  bronco 










$100.00 BASKET  CASE  












More  pics  in  my  display  topic    if  you  need to  see  more  pics !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*OPEN TO OFFERS OR TRADES ! ENJOY THESE LONG ENOUGH TIME TO MOVE ON AND BUILD SOME NEW STUFF FOR 2011 MAKE OFFERS WORST I CAN SAY IS NO ! MY ASKING PRICE IS POSTED AND IF YOU HAVE TRADES I'LL GIVE $15.00 PER KIT TRADE VALUE ON YOUR OFFERS  ! *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 27 2010, 08:19 AM~18419024
> *OPEN  TO  OFFERS OR TRADES ! ENJOY  THESE  LONG  ENOUGH    TIME  TO  MOVE  ON  AND  BUILD  SOME  NEW  STUFF  FOR 2011 MAKE  OFFERS  WORST  I  CAN  SAY  IS  NO ! MY  ASKING  PRICE  IS  POSTED AND  IF  YOU  HAVE  TRADES  I'LL GIVE  $15.00  PER KIT  TRADE  VALUE  ON  YOUR  OFFERS   !
> *



BUMP THIS SHIT ! 
*ANYTHING BOUGHT TODAY WILL SALE AT 50 % OFF ASKING PRICE WITH FREE SHIPPING *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

damnit! i want that bronco and that cutty


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

WHAT KIND OF KITS YOU LOOKING FOR???


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 31 2010, 05:07 PM~18452908
> *WHAT KIND OF KITS YOU LOOKING FOR???
> *


Shit LOL really dont know but maybe someone offers something that grabs my intrest ! REALLY LOOKIN FOR SPENDING MONEY FOR MURE MODELING SUPPLIES !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 31 2010, 06:10 PM~18452933
> *Shit  LOL    really    dont  know    but  maybe    someone  offers  something  that  grabs  my  intrest  !  REALLY  LOOKIN  FOR  SPENDING  MONEY  FOR  MURE  MODELING  SUPPLIES  !
> *


OK NO MONEY RIGHT NOW BUT ILL KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR FUTURE DEALS


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

u sellin the 72 442 wagon?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

$100.00 o.b.o.  61 Impala  IN A PEACH ! 










$100.00 o.b.o.  2008 COPPER  CHOPPER 










$100.00 BASKET  CASE  









More  pics  in  my  display  topic    if  you  need to  see  more  pics !


*OPEN TO OFFERS OR TRADES ! ENJOY THESE LONG ENOUGH TIME TO MOVE ON AND BUILD SOME NEW STUFF FOR 2011 MAKE OFFERS WORST I CAN SAY IS NO ! MY ASKING PRICE IS POSTED AND IF YOU HAVE TRADES I'LL GIVE $15.00 PER KIT TRADE VALUE ON YOUR OFFERS  ! *

*ANYTHING BOUGHT TODAY WILL BE PRICED WITH FREE SHIPPING *


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

to the top for the homie Mini !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Trend ! If i can make a sale i want to swing by your topic and snag a few decals i like what some of these guys are getting and i have ideas to innergrate your decals into some of my paint designs !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 2 2010, 08:06 AM~18468300
> *Thanks  Trend !  If  i  can  make  a  sale    i  want  to  swing  by  your  topic  and  snag  a  few  decals  i  like  what  some  of these  guys  are    getting  and  i  have  ideas  to  innergrate  your  decals  into  some  of  my    paint    designs  !
> *



:thumbsup: 

Thanx bro, yeah the homies are gettin' down with these builds !


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

$100.00 o.b.o.  61 Impala  IN A PEACH ! 










$100.00 o.b.o.  2008 COPPER  CHOPPER 










$100.00 BASKET  CASE  









More  pics  in  my  display  topic    if  you  need to  see  more  pics !
*OPEN TO OFFERS OR TRADES ! ENJOY THESE LONG ENOUGH TIME TO MOVE ON AND BUILD SOME NEW STUFF FOR 2011 MAKE OFFERS WORST I CAN SAY IS NO ! MY ASKING PRICE IS POSTED AND IF YOU HAVE TRADES I'LL GIVE $15.00 PER KIT TRADE VALUE ON YOUR OFFERS  ! *

*ANYTHING BOUGHT TODAY WILL BE PRICED WITH FREE SHIPPING *


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Wish I had the cash for a couple of these.... Buy em up fellas.... Jeral, Im surprised you havent grabbed these up yet...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 11 2011, 01:25 AM~20064884
> *Wish I had the cash for a couple of these.... Buy em up fellas.... Jeral, Im surprised you havent grabbed these up yet...
> *


I am willing to do trades just post up what you guys have that might be of some intrest to me !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: send me that 61 and the chopper and we call it even


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 11 2011, 01:25 AM~20064884
> *Wish I had the cash for a couple of these.... Buy em up fellas.... Jeral, Im surprised you havent grabbed these up yet...
> *


  eah not really my kinda builds..(style) :happysad:


----------

